# Zu welcher Zeit hat WoW am meisten Spaß gemacht



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

Hi,
Ich wollte euch fragen zu welcher Zeit euch WoW am meisten Spaß gemacht hat, zu BC, Classic oder WOTLK, und warum was ihr gut und schlecht findet.
Mir gefiel BC im Großen und Ganzen eigentlich gut, auch wenn man schon ne negative Entwicklung sehen konnte.
Also mir geht es so, ich finde die 5er Instanzen sind seid BC etwas lieblos geworden, nirgenswo was wie Blackrockspitze oder Maraudon. Dann find ich es schade dass Flugmounts eingeführt wurden ( am Anfang noch gut ) dass liegt daran dass man von der Welt garnichts mehr sieht, und einfach nurnoch irgendwo hinprescht, dadurch ist das Open PvP auch fast vollkommen ausgestorben, wenn sich noch manche an die Zeiten bei Tarrensmühle erinnern^^
In BC fand ich dieses Questgebiet in der Nähe vom Sonnenbrunnen auch geil, also durch und durch gelungen, die neuen Daily-Gebiete sind etwas langweilig aber ok.
Ich finde auf langen Reisewegen erlebt man einfach viel mehr. Aber was ich gut an BC fande war z.B. Halaa, und den Schwierigkeitsgrad, die 5er hatten forderten aber frusteten nicht, und wenn man gefordert wird lernt man die Gruppe auch besser kennen, heutzutage gibts es Gruppen die reden kein Wort miteinander und preschen durch die Ini durch. Ich bin zwar in BC beim raiden nicht weiter als Gruul gekommen, aber das ist doch schön wenn es immer ein paar Raids gibt vor denen man sozusagen Respekt hat, das gibt es in Wotlk nicht, einem wird alles hinterhergeworfen, Epics sind nichts besonderes mehr, warum nicht einfach mehr Rar Gegenstände anstatt so vielen Epics. Was ich auch schlecht an Wotlk finde ist dass man quasi keine Reisewege mehr hat man kann sich überall hinporten, und das ist echt schade da die Welt von Wotlk echt gelungen ist. Alles ist nurnoch auf Schnelligkeit ausgelegt, jemand der nur Spaß am Spiel haben möchte bleibt einfach auf der Strecke, es wird nur auf Speed-Raiden ausgelegt, alles muss schnell sein.
Es wäre doch viel schöner wenn man nicht überall automatisch hingeportet wird sondern einfach Laufen muss bzw reiten.
Was ich aber an WOTLK noch gut finde ist ds neue Arenasystem, das haben sie gut gelöst. 
Naja ich bin dann mal auf Cata gespannt,wenn es dann draußen ist werde ich mir auch wieder WoW holen, bin froh dass die alten PvP-Ränge wieder eingeführt werden, und im Großen und Ganzen soll es ja schwieriger werden, entweder bekommen sie noch die Kurve oder WoW wird nie wieder das was es mal war, ich lasse mich überraschen.

So ich freue mich auf eure Meinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr könnt übrigens auch gerne ausführlich schreiben was ihr gut fandet und was weniger gut, oder was ihr euch für die Zukunft wünscht


----------



## Shaila (16. August 2010)

Diese Zeit gibt es nicht.


----------



## Arosk (16. August 2010)

BC BG AV Stamms.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> BC BG AV Stamms.




Jo das fand ich ach geil^^


----------



## White_Sky (16. August 2010)

BC


----------



## x_wow_x (16. August 2010)

Ganz klar BC das T6 vom Paladin einfach nur geil und von den Klingen von Azzintoh rede ich erst gar nicht. Ja war schon eine geile Zeit damals. 


Edit:
Nicht zuvergessen die schöne Paladin-Quest fürs schnelle Pony bis es dann -leider- rausgepatcht wurde oder 5000 Golde blechen für Schnelles fliegen. Wer früher mit 5k Gold rumgelaufen ist war ja eigentlich schon extremst reich nicht sowie heute wo jeder mit 10k Gold rumläuft.


----------



## Slayer01 (16. August 2010)

Damals wo man für 100g reiten kaufte und das aufsitzen noch 3sek dauerte...


----------



## Jokxer (16. August 2010)

Classic hat mir Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Danach hab ich nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

Ihr könnt auch ruhig schreiben was ihr genau an eurer"Lieblingszeit" am besten fandet^^


----------



## techno91 (16. August 2010)

mit Cata wirds den meisten Fun machen!


----------



## Kersyl (16. August 2010)

Slayer01 schrieb:


> Damals wo man für 100g reiten kaufte und das aufsitzen noch 3sek dauerte...



...und das äpixmount noch 1000g, und noch was besonderes war.


----------



## techno91 (16. August 2010)

Mit Cata wirds den meisten Fun machen!!


----------



## techno91 (16. August 2010)

uups sry für doppler


----------



## Deadwool (16. August 2010)

Classic bis Mitte BC


----------



## Schamian (16. August 2010)

Eindeutig zu BC,

Man war Kara geil. Die Heros waren schwerer und wirklich Heros und nicht nur AOE und bissl tanken und healen.

Aber das beste war KARA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jobbl (16. August 2010)

Momentan ist mein Favorit ja BC. Aber mit Cata kann sich das ja ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (16. August 2010)

Als ich mit WoW angefangen hab... Es gab viel zu entdecken...


----------



## Bluedragon1305 (16. August 2010)

Ganz klar zu BC Zeiten. Kein Gearscore und viel Spass ja das war´s ... träum


----------



## Battlefronter (16. August 2010)

Burning Crusade Black Temple - Sunwell Zeit


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

Was ich damals auch noch gut fande war wie das leveln noch länger gedauert hat, man hat dadurch auch noch viel mehr Gebiete besuchen können und viel mehr Details entdeckt, ich weiß noch wie ich zu Classic-Zeiten mit lvl 26 und nem RL-Freund von Theramore durchs Brachland nach Tausendnadeln dann Steinkrallengebirge und anschließend Richtung Orgrimmar bin, das war damals sau spannend für mich^^
Oder wie ich neu angefangen hatte und nach Loch Modan gelaufen bin und gedacht hatte dass das so ein übelst unbekanntes Gebiet wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaviner (16. August 2010)

Da ich erst Mitte BC mein ersten Char erstellt hab und diesen erst zu ende BC auf 70 hatte, und daher nur Kara halb gesehen hab kann es nur wotlk sein.Aber von Wotlk gefiel mir am besten der anfang, also die Naxx zeit, da ich dort erst alles richtig mit dem raiden usw kapiert hab, und ich damals eine richtige Gilde hatte, mit der es richtig spaß gemacht hat Naxx 10ner dauerd bei den Reitern zu wipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja aber jetzt gefällt mit der Content nich unbedingt so....Naxx und Ulduar sind meine Lieblinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Edit : Hexer T8 FTW !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

x_wow_x schrieb:


> Ganz klar BC das T6 vom Paladin einfach nur geil und von den Klingen von Azzintoh rede ich erst gar nicht. Ja war schon eine geile Zeit damals.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Nicht zuvergessen die schöne Paladin-Quest fürs schnelle Pony bis es dann -leider- rausgepatcht wurde oder 5000 Golde blechen für Schnelles fliegen. Wer früher mit 5k Gold rumgelaufen ist war ja eigentlich schon extremst reich nicht sowie heute wo jeder mit 10k Gold rumläuft.




Jo oder die Hunter Quest von damals, bzw Hexer-Mount Quest, durch so Quests bekommt man auch interessantes Hintergrundwissen, die Karazhan Pre hat mir auch ziemlich Spass gemacht, da konnte man stolz auf sich sein


----------



## Imseos (16. August 2010)

hehe wie sich die zeit dreht vor ein paar monaten war classic noch geil und jetzte ist es bc? seltsam ich fand bc zum kotzen und habe nur deshalb war und conan ausprobiert.

Btw: Am schönsten war Classic!!!! 
 	am meisten spass macht Wotlk

 	sinnloser Alienmod c....


----------



## x_wow_x (16. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Jo oder die Hunter Quest von damals, bzw Hexer-Mount Quest, durch so Quests bekommt man auch interessantes Hintergrundwissen, die Karazhan Pre hat mir auch ziemlich Spass gemacht, da konnte man stolz auf sich sein




Naja ok die Hex-Mount-Quest war aber schon etwas brutal die Schnelle-Pony-Quest meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber stimmt man hat viel Hintergrundwissen bekommen was heutzutage fast niemand mehr weis. Schade eigentlich. Wobei Paladine es noch am schwersten hatten das ganze Gold als erster Farmen und dann wieder ausgeben. Ich hatte es seit Tag 1 gespart und dann war alles futsch was jedoch noch schlimmer war 3 Tage später wurde es so gepatched das man nicht mehr die Quest machen muss.


----------



## Razzor07 (16. August 2010)

In der Zeit wo ich angefangen habe. (BC Zeit)
Hatte damals Angst wo ich nach brachland kam (als Taure) das ich mich verlaufe. :>


----------



## Vedhoc (16. August 2010)

x_wow_x schrieb:


> Nicht zuvergessen die schöne Paladin-Quest fürs schnelle Pony bis es dann -leider- rausgepatcht wurde



Die kannst noch machen


----------



## Bombajy (16. August 2010)

BC wars geilste...
Allein Karazhan, geilste Raidini ever!

Weiß noch damals, das erste mal in Loch Modan. Bei den Elite Ogern^^
Mein Kumpel hatte da seine ersten Schultern von der Quest bekommen, ich hab natürlich gestaunt und wollte das auch haben...naja ging aber schlect. Die Dinger waren Schwere Rüstung und ich Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

Imseos schrieb:


> hehe wie sich die zeit dreht vor ein paar monaten war classic noch geil und jetzte ist es bc? seltsam ich fand bc zum kotzen und habe nur deshalb war und conan ausprobiert.
> 
> Btw: Am schönsten war Classic!!!!
> am meisten spass macht Wotlk
> ...



Ich fand Classic auch am besten, vorallem wenn man noch so noobig war^^
Aber warum findest du Wotlk am besten? Die Welt ist vom Aussehen gelungen aber sonst eher nicht so finde ich.


----------



## Arasouane (16. August 2010)

WoW (und alles andere) macht immer jetzt in 3 Jahren am meisten Spass. Klingelts?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (16. August 2010)

warum macht mir wotlk am meisten spass macht ganz einfach man wird älter hat weniger zeit(freundin /beruf/ wohnung) und kann trotzdem einges an erfolg feiern...


----------



## Venomspree (16. August 2010)

Ich habe mit Wotlk erst sorichtig meinen ersten max lvl char gehabt ein dudu heal..... ach war ich ein noob voll versockelt verskillt etc. aber ES WAR GEIl bis zu PDK..... So Naxx und Ulduar das war geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> WoW (und alles andere) macht immer jetzt in 3 Jahren am meisten Spass. Klingelts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja ich fand Classic am besten, hatte damals auch nichts auszusetzen, BC war immernoch geil hat aber an Charme verloren, und Wotlk kannste vergessen, ich hab ja große Hoffnungen in Cata^^


----------



## KoBa2010 (16. August 2010)

Eindeutig BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gabs noch Klasse, Skill und kein GS( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ). Auch find ichs persöhnlich besser gestaltet als woltk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( ja flamet halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Die Heros waren ja noch schwer und man musste bis lvl 70 mit dem 100% Mount rennen und hat mehr von der Welt mitgekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Außerdem war das mit den Daylies besser aufgeteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Gruß ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (16. August 2010)

als ich beim installieren war hats am meisten spaß gemacht


----------



## daturah (16. August 2010)

kommt ganz drauf an.

als casual ist es wirklich wotlk!!

classic hab ich nicht erlebt. bc fand ich unterhaltsam.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

Imseos schrieb:


> warum macht mir wotlk am meisten spass macht ganz einfach man wird älter hat weniger zeit(freundin /beruf/ wohnung) und kann trotzdem einges an erfolg feiern...




Ich habe damals auch nicht übermäßig gezockt und war total zufrieden, auch wenn ich wusste dass ich nie große Erfolge feiern werde, aber man erlebt einfach in der Welt viel mehr.
Aber das ist Ansichtssache, jedem das seine^^


----------



## Morvkeem (16. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> BC BG AV Stamms.



Das war ne Geile Zeit, da haben die Allys wenigstens noch jedes AV gewonnen.


----------



## Schmidhaus (16. August 2010)

Ich hoff ja persönlich auf Cata und hab auch n gutes Gefühl das das wieder fett wird ;-P


----------



## Aggropip (16. August 2010)

Ich hatte am meisten Spaß während BC. 

Nicht nur wegen dem Content, dem schwierigkeits-grad oder dem Spielgefühl im allgemeinen sondern wegen meiner alten Gilde. Durch Kara gewipet, sich nach jedem Boss kill wie kleine Kinder gefreut und sich um den Loot gestritten^^

Leider hatte sich die Gilde dann aufgelöst   Aber ich werde diese Zeit niemals vergessen.

In dem Sinne: Gilden kommen und gehen aber die LEGION DER APOKALYPSE lebt ewig !!!!!!


----------



## Thunderphönix (16. August 2010)

ich fand classic auch am besten,war damals einfach episch als kleiner level 20iger nach tarrens mühle zu gehen und das gemetzel zwischen allys und hordlers zu sehn.
auch das stundenlange gezerge im alteractal war episch,selbst ich musste da stundenlang mitmachen,weils einfach fun gemacht hat.und mit den 40iger instanzen damals war ich auch einverstanden.ja es gab sehr viele bugs,aber man freute sich irgendwie mit jedem patch als man lesen konnte neue instanzen wie zg,aq20+40,bwl usw,oder der patch wo wetter ins spiel inplementiert wurde.

damals war es nicht einfach an epische gegenstände zu kommen,bzw musste man mal in einer gilde sein die aktiv mc,bwl,naxx40 geraidet haben ansonsten hatte man keine chance ranzukommen,aber auch das selbst war ein epischer moment zu sehen wie man einen epischen gegenstand hatte

Ich mochte die Scherbenwelt nie,da mich das ganze zu sehr an Star Wars etc erinnert hatte,bzw die Welt so aussah...,aber grundsätzlich war ich mit BC zufrieden.

Zu WotLK kann ich eig nur dazu sagen,das ich die Quests in der Eiskrone super finde,die Wrath Gate Quest und natürlich der Tod von Arthas.Aber ansonsten wurde da alles zu sehr zu einem Einheitsbrei.


----------



## majo81 (16. August 2010)

Kam erst mitte BC dazu und hab leider lange gebraucht um mich für einen Char zu entscheiden.Der Anfang war das tollste...alles neu und dauernd laufen hat auch nicht genervt...an Raids hab ich nicht soviel aus BC gesehn da ja dann WOTLK kam,was mir aber bis Icc sehr gut gefallen hat ja.Als ich dann den ersten magiertisch in westfall gesehn hab,wars auch schon geschehn ^^ Mein Mage war geboren den ich heut noch zock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (16. August 2010)

x_wow_x schrieb:


> Nicht zuvergessen die schöne Paladin-Quest fürs schnelle Pony bis es dann -leider- rausgepatcht wurde oder 5000 Golde blechen für Schnelles fliegen. Wer früher mit 5k Gold rumgelaufen ist war ja eigentlich schon extremst reich nicht sowie heute wo jeder mit 10k Gold rumläuft.




haeh? die quest gibt es heute noch, genauso wie die fuer den hexer und die fuer die flugform der druiden. es wurde lediglich das kaufen eingefuegt und NIX "rausgepatcht".



beste zeit war, fuer mich, das 1. jahr classic, viel zu entdecken und viel zu erfahren.


----------



## pwnytaure (16. August 2010)

Razzor07 schrieb:


> In der Zeit wo ich angefangen habe. (BC Zeit)
> Hatte damals Angst wo ich nach brachland kam (als Taure) das ich mich verlaufe. :>




FAKER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

Piggy schrieb:


> haeh? die quest gibt es heute noch, genauso wie die fuer den hexer und die fuer die flugform der druiden. es wurde lediglich das kaufen eingefuegt und NIX "rausgepatcht".
> 
> 
> 
> beste zeit war, fuer mich, das 1. jahr classic, viel zu entdecken und viel zu erfahren.




Aber man muss sie nicht mehr machen und das ist schade, genauso die Pre Quests für Raids.


----------



## BlackSun84 (16. August 2010)

1. Zu Release, weil damals alles neu war (von 11.02.05 bis so Mitte 2006).
2. Aktuell in der Beta, weil die Veränderungen verdammt gut sind (also eigentlich immer der aktuell Status seit BC).


----------



## rocksor (16. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Diese Zeit gibt es nicht.



Dann spielst du wohl kein WoW und trollst hier nur rum, alles andere würde deiner Aussage entsprechend keinen Sinn ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir hat damals als BC frisch rauskam und ich mich an dem Morgen eingelogt habe mit meinem Orc Schamanen und die ersten Quests in Draenor gemacht habe am meisten Spaß gemacht. 
Jo dummer Satz, hab aber grad keine Lust den zurecht zu biegen.


----------



## Schiimon (16. August 2010)

Abstimmung wär ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BC!


----------



## Jeretul (16. August 2010)

ich denke EINE der Besten Zeiten war die, in der ich alles gelernt habe und meinen heutigen Main hochgespielt habe. Das war bis jetzt die beste Zeit, wird auch nie wieder kommen, ist aber gut so! Man soll nich alten Dingen nachweinen sondern froh sein dass man sie erlebt hat!

naja allgemein raiden macht mir immernoch viel spaß und mit Cata werd ich dann vl. nochmal das Erkunden lieben lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt ja viel neues! Bin gespannt!


----------



## _Boîndil_ (16. August 2010)

Cata wird Hammer^^

PS: Wer sagt dass die alten PvP Ränge wieder eingeführt werden hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Kennyxd (16. August 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Als ich mit WoW angefangen hab... Es gab viel zu entdecken...


----------



## asmolol (16. August 2010)

2,4
wie hiess diese blutelfen-insel nochmal, auf der man damals dailys gemacht hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war jedenfalls immer cool, vor allen auf pvp servern =)

und die rüssi-sets sahen da noch nach etwas aus, und nicht nach kristall-anzug-steinkacke oder sowas. kA wie ich die beschreiben soll ^^


aber ehrlich, man hat zu jeder zeit was zu whinen. über irgendwas müssen die spieler whinen. jetzt freuen wir uns auf cata... nörgeln aber trotzdem noch auf den paar (~0,00x%) entscheidungen von blizzy rum die uns net gefallen


----------



## _Boîndil_ (16. August 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Dann spielst du wohl kein WoW und trollst hier nur rum, alles andere würde deiner Aussage entsprechend keinen Sinn ergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein er meint damit dass jede Erweiterung positive und schlechte Dinge hervorgebracht hat und dass man keinem alles recht machen kann und somit jedem eine andere Erweiterung besser gefallen hat.


----------



## Snikas (16. August 2010)

Classic 
Warum ?
Lord Kazzak Smariss usw.
40 Mann raids 
AQ 20/40 Naxx 40 
Das alte Ehresystem mit den Rängen 
OPEN PVP bzw. Städte raids


----------



## redrunner (16. August 2010)

Eindeutig Mitte - Ende Classic.
Warum?
Weil es für mich noch RP Feeling hatte, ala Zelda und co. Ich habe diese Zeit geliebt.
Man hatte einfach mehr Zeit, und ja!, man hat sich sogar mal die Questlogs durchgelesen.
Alle hielten zusammen. Es gab kein Wettstreit um Items. Man wusste gar nicht welches jetz besser war oder nich.
Man hat einfach mal Wochenlang die IDs gewhipt um endlich einen Boss weiter zukommen in bwl und co.
Man ging noch low inis aus FUN! ja das gabs, man is einfach strat, scholo oder zulgurub gegangen.
Warum? Weil die Instanzen noch perfekt in die Welt/Quests integriert waren. Man konnte NICHT fliegen, und man ist gerne geritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man musste noch "farmen" für sein Gold. Nicht ich mach ma 5dailys und kann mir neue sachen kaufen. Sondern tage lang tyrs hand farmen.
Und dann wurd man halt mal geklatscht von der anderen Fraktion. Aber egal, das nächste mal musste sie dran denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja was eine Zeit. Eine Zeit die endlos schien. Leider.

RIP Vanilla =(


----------



## Suki2000 (16. August 2010)

Ich fand Classic und BC super und hoffe so gehts mit Cata weiter.


----------



## Poseidoom (16. August 2010)

Ich sag auch Burning Crusade.
Da war noch alles so umkompliziert, die Gebiete waren schön designt, Instanzen spannend und solche Einheitsbrei-Rüstungen wie in WotLK gabs auch nicht.


----------



## x123 (16. August 2010)

Ganz klar die Zeit zwischen gerade-neu-im-Spiel und grundlegende-Gamemechaniken-verstanden ^^.
(War bei mir glaube ich Patch 2.3)


----------



## Piggy D. (16. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Aber man muss sie nicht mehr machen und das ist schade, genauso die Pre Quests für Raids.




ja, aber deswegen sind sie nicht raus, sie sind noch immer vorhanden nur fuer faule leute vereinfacht


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

Classic

Am meisten Spaß hat es mir gemacht eine Klasse mit Skillung zu meistern, die keinen guten Ruf hatte. Den Tankadin, für den man damals noch Hirn brauchte. War sehr lustig dauerstunnende Schurken sich selbst totklopfen zu sehen.


----------



## Parvenatorus (16. August 2010)

BC war hammer vor allem die raids waren woll geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei WotLK hat mir das Questen nur teilweise gefallen aber das neu aufgelegte Naxx gab einem ne neue Herausforderung
als dann Ulduar raus kam dachte ich erst, das mit den ganzen neuen movement bossen ist geil doch das wurde schnell öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


seit dem ist das Game iwie ein wenig eintönig geworden, selst das Artentumturnier und ICC waren iwie nicht so der hammer und 
der dungenfinder war von der idee her nicht schlecht aber iwie hat das das ganze spiel nur viel zu hecktisch gemacht.
geht fast nur noch drum wer schafft so viele dungen wie möglich pro tag und dann bekommt man alle epics hinterher geschmissen


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

_Boîndil_ schrieb:


> Cata wird Hammer^^
> 
> PS: Wer sagt dass die alten PvP Ränge wieder eingeführt werden hab ich was verpasst?



Das habe ich in diesem MMORe von Pc Games gelesen, also das mit den PvP Rängen


----------



## Herr Hering (16. August 2010)

cataclysm weils eifnach klasse war


----------



## Shendria (16. August 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> 2,4
> wie hiess diese blutelfen-insel nochmal, auf der man damals dailys gemacht hat?
> 
> 
> ...



net nur auf pvp-servern.... der markenhändler war ne zeitlang die gelegenheit schlechthin die gegenfraktion zu verkloppen...^^



Bei mir wars auf alle Fälle BC. 
Hab kurz nach BC-Release angefangen, kenn also Classic net wirklich.
BC war zuerst einfach alles neu und lustig bei mir. Mit lvl 19 oder so dann in die erste Gilde gekommen, und da ging der Spaß dann auch wirklich los. Zu dritt haben wir damals Stunden im Schlingendorntal verbracht. Stunden tuns glaub gar nicht ab....^^ Es war lustig mit den beiden Jungs zu questen und zu blödeln. Irgendwann bin ich dann aus der Gilde weil ich doch ein wenig weiter wollte.... hat dann glaub noch 3 Zwischenstationen gegeben bis ich dann wirklich in meiner ersten Gilde gelandet bin, in der ich länger war. Wir haben zwar nur Kara und Za geraidet, aber es war immer lustig mit den Leuten. Aber was soll einem auch anderes erwarten wenn 3 Österreicher aufeinander treffen.... ^^ An die Gilde denk ich immer noch gern zurück.... *seufz*
Dann klarerweise mein erster 25er Raid. Was für ne Reizüberflutung....^^ Gruul und 3 Bosse TK, Firstkill Alar in der Gilde... war ein toller Abend. Von da an bin ich relativ viel mit den Leuten aus dem Raid unterwegs gewesen bis dann die Gilde in der ich war zerbrochen ist... Gildenwechsel und da war ich dann bis vor ziemlich genau nem Jahr..... BC raiden war mit dieser Gilde einfach genial, aber naja, nichts ist für die Ewigkeit.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





WotLk war teils auch recht nett.... Gibt doch ein paar echt tolle Questreihen, die Gebiete sind toll designed, Malygos und Ulduar, auch ICC gefällt mir von der Atmosphäre her. Leider hat es aber in meinen Augen mehr Nachteile gegeben wie Vorteile.....


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

redrunner schrieb:


> Eindeutig Mitte - Ende Classic.
> Warum?
> Weil es für mich noch RP Feeling hatte, ala Zelda und co. Ich habe diese Zeit geliebt.
> Man hatte einfach mehr Zeit, und ja!, man hat sich sogar mal die Questlogs durchgelesen.
> ...



Ja das sehe ich genauso, heutzutage musst du ja nur in Hauptstädten rumstehen und kannst dich überall hinporten, die schönsten Erlebnisse hatte ich immer wenn ich auf nem Weg irgendwo hin war, oder einfach ohne an ne Quest zu denken oder so einfach mal die Welt erkundet habe.
Wobei ich Dailys eigentlich ganz gut finde.


----------



## Redolan (16. August 2010)

ich mochte BC am meisten. Weil ich eine sehr nette und hilfsbereite gilde hatte. Am selben tag an dem ich stufe 70 erreicht hatte wurde ich gleich nach kara zum Endboss mitgenommen und habe direkt mal den phönixbogen und den t4 helm bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das waren zeiten.


----------



## Talagath (16. August 2010)

Es gab viele schöne Momente/ Zeiten in WoW, aber meine Liebsten sind:

1. Gaaaanz am Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs irgendwie geschafft mit meinem Zwerg innerhalb von knapp einem Tag vom Eisklammtal nach Westfall zu laufen, und dachte dann auch noch alle würden mich anstarren weil Zwerge im Gebiet der Menschen ja rein theoretisch was seltenes sein sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. BC!!! Von Murmur (und allen andern Heros) über Kara bis hin zu Illidan und Kil´jaeden! Einfach Perfekt!

3. Ulduar und PdK- Ulduar weil die Instanz einfach bombastisch war! Die Bosskämpfe, die Atmosphäre (Ich sag nur: Yogg Sarons Gefängnis oder Algalons Raum <3) und vor allem der Itemstyle! Und PdK hat mir gefallen weil ich die Bosskämpfe gemocht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snippo (16. August 2010)

Ich persönlich fande BC am besten.
Heroic-Instanzen noch schwierig, und die Raids einfach super.
Karazhan, Zul Aman, Black Temple. <3 Sunwell hab ich leider erst nach dem Nerf clear gehabt.
Dennoch beste Zeit, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Wotlk fand ich den Start schon nicht so gut, mit Todesrittern und Naxxramas als erste Raidinstanz.
(Fand ich schon in früherer Zeit nervig). Ulduar war von der Atmosphäre und den Bossfights einfach
das beste an Wotlk. Algalon. <3

Auf Cataclysm freue ich mich auch sehr, da ich gerne und viel twinke, und es endlich mal was anderes wird.
Die Heroic-Instanzen sollen wieder schwieriger werden, und der CC soll wieder zum Einsatz kommen.
Ich habe Hoffnung auf ein gutes Addon, ja.


----------



## Grushdak (16. August 2010)

Sry für ot



Battlefronter schrieb:


> Burning Crusade Black Temple - Sunwell Zeit


Wie soll das denn gehen, wo Du doch immer noch auf das Release von TBC wartest?
Du kannst nie dort gewesen sein!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt

Für mich sind die die schönsten Zeiten immer die, in denen ich etwas Neues erforschen kann/muß.
Das war zu Classic~, TBC~ und WotLK-Zeiten so.

Ingesamt gefiel mir aber die Classic/TBC Zeit am Besten.
Da gab es wesentlich weniger Möchtgerne.


greetz


----------



## Peterregen (16. August 2010)

Ich habe nur zu BC-Zeiten gespielt und fand es lusitg. Kara war auch toll aber nach einer Weile kannste die Instanz auch nicht mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bei Gruul oder Magtheridon als Mage ganz oben auf der Dämätschliste zu stehen sorgte dann auch immer wieder für einen gewissen egoschub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Abgesehen davon war zumindest für mich dieser "spacige" style ein ziemlich herber atmosphärekiller.


----------



## Ganos (16. August 2010)

Also es ist eigentlich immer das gleiche mit der community.

Ende Classic war classic auf einmal scheiße und alle freuten sich auf BC.

Ende BC war BC scheiße und die leute haben erzählt, wie schön doch die classic-zeit war. Außerdem begann die vorfreude auf Wotlk

Ende Wotlk erzählen alle wie schön BC war und wie schlecht Wotlk ist.

Ist ne erweiterung neu, is sie spannend und macht spaß. Ist sie ausgesaugt und routine ist sie auf einmal kacke....naja, so ist das nunmal.

Ende Cata werden alle sagen wie toll Wotlk war und wie schön es war Naxx 25 und Pdk zu raiden xD


----------



## AtomXiljaXy (16. August 2010)

Also ich finde alle Erweiterung genau wie das Original spiel einfach nur bombe alles gelungen und gutfür mich zumindest


----------



## Rabaz (16. August 2010)

Das erste halbe Jahr so vor fast 5 Jahren (also Classic). Da hab ich es aber auch echt übertrieben und manchmal nur 3 Stunden geschlafen wegen des Spiels. Ich glaube aber das war einfach die Anfangsbegeisterung und NICHT dieses "früher war alles besser" - denn vieles war auch wirklich Scheiße in wow classic.

BC war auch geil, da hatte ich "meine" Gilde gefunden, die Spielwelt und die Inzen waren wirklich interesant. 

Wotlk ist der absolute Krepierer für mich. Sie haben sich ja da Mühe gegeben mit mit der Welt und teils wirklich originellen Questreihen...aber irgendwie bin ich trotzdem nie richtig warm geworden damit. Ich hab bestimmt so 20 chars aber nur drei 80er. Mindestens 10 sind mir irgendwo zwischen 69 und 73 verreckt....keine Lust mehr damit weite zu machen.  Dagegen: wenn ein twink 58 wird und ich kann auf die Höllenfeuer-Halbinsel, da habe ich immer aufs neue richtig Bock. Schon seltsam oder ?

Irgendwie ist in wotlk was verkorkst mit der "Zwischendurch"-Motivation. Man hat immer das Gefühl sich kaum weiter zu entwickeln, 69er Questbelohnungen sind besser als 72er blaue Inzendrops und so. Ich habe wotlk zum ersten mal mitm Magier gespielt. Der hatte vorher mit 70 so etwa 1000 Zaubermacht (ja damals hieß es anders)....und dann quält man sich damit durch Nordend....und als frischer 80er hatte der IMMER NOCH ca. 1000 Zaubermacht. 

Gut ab da guckt man dann weiter, aber der einzige Sinn von wotlk scheint nur zu sein, sich da irgendwie auf 80 durchzukloppen. Classic und BC haben auch unterwegs Spass gemacht.


----------



## Duskfall334 (16. August 2010)

du hast recht.
man hängt nur noch in Dalaran rum.
zu BC zeiten war man immer unterwegs auf der suchen nach neuen sachen und so weiter =D
ich hoffe CATA knüpft etwas an BC an =D 
ich freu mich drauf.
ich lösche meine mains und mache einen ganzen neuanfang!
buhahahah goblin jäger <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (16. August 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Also es ist eigentlich immer das gleiche mit der community.
> 
> Ende Classic war classic auf einmal scheiße und alle freuten sich auf BC.
> 
> ...



hat was^^
aber BC IST eifach besser als Wotlk alleine schon wegen der story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (16. August 2010)

Die Anfangszeit von BC, die ersten Schritte in Kara, waren einfach am besten.


----------



## Voltargon (16. August 2010)

Ganz klar Classic,vor deren lokalisierungswut
(Stranglethorn hört sich einfach besser an wie Schlingendorntal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
von der Atmosphäre her genial,
 keine serverübergreifenden bgs,
wenn du da geniale aktionen gerissen hast haste dir noch nen Namen machen können.
Ausserdem war das Av damals nur genial.

Kein erstellen von Chars auf der gegenfraktion:
Nervt diese heulerei wenn man nen andern 80er umhaut....

Die Inis von classic waren mit abstand die schönsten.
Die Raids waren noch besser (bis auf schwarzfels der war mir zu düster ^^)

Wenn du in Classic bestimmte items hattest dann hattest du auch was dafür getan
 (im gegensatz dazu heute mal eben ca 100 rndm. heros abfarmen und hast das Pdkset.)

Ausserdem gab es die Onypre reihe, fand das sie eine der schönsten questreihen war.

Classic war gemütlicher (hab da nie nen gogogogo gehört)

Dann kam bc... damit Palas und elfen auf Hordenseite... 
danach hab ich als überzeugter Elfenhasser und Palaschlächter erstmal aufgehört fürn Jahr.
Muss aber dazu sagen das die bc inis vom aussehen nicht mein fall waren dafür aber vom Schwierigkeitsgrad super waren.
(waren mir zu bunt und Rosa)
Scherbenwelt an sich fand ich grösstenteils auch etwas zu sehr in den lila farbtopf gegriffen.

Nordend dagegen ist der Kontinent Wunderschön, klasse quests, die inis schön designt,
ABER der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist geradezu lächerlich gering, ich frag mich immer ob ich nach nem raid 
oder ner ini, nen dankesbrief an blizz schreiben soll weil ich fürs nichtstun was bekomme.

Somit ist Classic für mich am schönsten,
 Wotlk ist vom design nah dran aber vom spielspass weit entfernt,
Bc ist vom design weit weg aber vom spielspass nah dran.


----------



## Seryma (16. August 2010)

Es ist nur MEIN Moment, aber es ist für mich ein unvergesslicher: Der erste Eintritt in Orgrimmar! Zum ersten Mal die riesige Orc-Hauptstadt entdecken!... immer wenn ich mich daran erinnere, kommt sie mir noch viel schöner vor!!


----------



## Rashnuk (16. August 2010)

Meine Lieblings Zeit war Pre BC, also Classic. Ich mochte diese Zerg Alteracs die wennde an einem mitgemacht hast und am nächsten Tag Online warst, das es auch manchmal das gleiche Game war von gestern xD Und dieses Rangsystem und diese Illusion, mit 2 Stunden pro tag PvP zu machen Rang 14 zu werden ( es aber nie zu erreichen, aber man merkt es erst wenns zu spät ist^^). Die Raids waren schwer, da 40Mann mit Blauem Equip keine Raid Inni einfach so Clearen konnten. Vielleichtliegts auch am Nostalgie Faktor, und die Sache das man für jedes Epic oder Gold Stolz empfand. Nach und nach schwand dieses Gefühl..


----------



## Andey_124 (16. August 2010)

Als ich zum allerersten mall gespielt hab, und da noch wie Paranoid andauernd mit der Kamera rumgeschwenkt hab.
Ich dachte mich kann was von hinten anfallen D:


----------



## Malokos (16. August 2010)

Also mir persönlich hat WoW zu Classic Zeiten am meisten Spaß gemacht, Burning Crusade habe ich aber am meisten gespielt. Ich ordne das aber mal in der richtigen reihenfolge an:

1. Classic:

Für Casuals ist eigentlich fast nichts zu erreichen. Wenn man wirklich gutes Equip haben möchte, muss man sehr aktiv spielen, besonders für PvP vor 1.12 (wars der?). Erst mit diesem Patch wurde nämlich das Battlegroundsystem eingeführt. Davor nur Open-PvP. Das war zwar auch sehr witzig, aber nicht für diejenigen, welche in diesen Gebieten leveln. Wenn man Level 60 war und PvP spielen wollte, musste man ja zwangsläufig sehr aktiv spielen, weil jede Woche die Punkte neu gerechnet wurden. Immer am MIttwoch wurden die PvP-Punkte, bzw Ehrenhafte Siege, "zurückgesetzt" und man durfte weiter killen. Je nach der Anzahl der gekillten Gegner hat man Ränge erhalten oder verloren. Der Höchste Rang war Rang 14 und nicht einmal mit allen Klassen zu erreichen. Wenn man dann aber mal jemandem mit solchen Equip gesehen hat, war das eine besonderheit. Ich hatte das Glück und kannte jemandem der auf unseren Server, Zuluhed, fast immer Oberster Kriegsfürst war. Rekord von ihm/ihr lag glaube ich bei 7 Wochen in Folge. Dadurch konnte man mit demjenigem mal auf Raubzug gehen und die Gegner waren euch wenn sie nur Rang 7 oder so waren hilflos ausgeliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war immer witzig und hat aber auch für Frustration gesorgt. Dann wenn man einen Rang hatte durfte mans ich endlich das Equip dieses Ranges kaufen und danach auch tragen, selbst wenn man den Rang nicht mehr besaß.
Die Raids waren sehr happig, alllein schon in der Vorbereitung. 40 Mann sind schon viel, aber dafür war es cool in so einer großen gruppe rumzulaufen und Bosse zu legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn man ÄPpIXxE hatte war das wirklich etwas besonderes und T2 oder T3 war schon sehr selten. Wenn man Full T2 hatte, dann konnte man schon was von sich halten. Die Raids waren sehr langwierig und groß. Aber im Endeffekt musste mana us allen Klassen alles herausholen, um erfolg zu haben.
Ein Nachteil war, die Fehlende Variabilität innerhalb einer Klasse. So waren zum Beispiel Elementar oder Verstärker Schamanen, sowei Vergeleter Paladine, Gleichgewichtsdruiden, u.ä. wenig bis gar nicht zu finden. Das Wurde Meiner Meinung nach mit BC gebessert.

2. Burning Crusade:

Viele Negative Punkte von Classic, wie zum Beispiel das Klassenbalancing und die angesprochene Variabilität, wurden in BC verbessert. Aber an sich hat nicht WotLK WoW zerstört sondern BC, weil es alle Grundsteine für WotLK legte. die PUnkte, welche in BC innovativ waren, also 10/25 Mann raids, Tokensystem, Markensystem, Arenen, wurden in WotLK dann erst wirklich ausgebaut. Deshalb kann man mit recht behauptet BC war ein sehr großer Schritt auf dem Wege zu WotLK. Die meisten Veränderungen erfolgten im Übergang Classic<->BC und nicht BC<->WotLK.
Positiv hervorzuheben, ist auf jedenfall die größere Casualfreundlichkeit. Man konnte auch mit nicht so intensivem Spielen viel erreichen und einige Bosse legen. Das Taktik Prinzip der Bosse war meiner Meinung ach auf em Höhepunkt in Burning Crusade. In WotLK mögen zwar viele Kämpfe innovativ und anders sein, aber von der Schwierigkeit und Unterteilung/Abwechslungsreichtum der Kämpfe war BC um einiges vor WotLK.
Vom Open-PvP wurde sehr stark abstand genommen, und kam auf PvE servern sogar fast vollständig zum erliegen. alle slief nurnoch in Battlegrounds und Arenen. In ersteren konnten auch Casuals einiges erreichen, in Arenen wurde aktiveres Spielen für die besten Plätze vorraus gesetzt.

3. Wrath of the Lichking:

Wie schon unter 2. Angesprochen wurde vieles was heutzutage (auch von mir ich egbe es offen zu) kritisiert wird, nicht erst neu in WotLK hinzugefüft, sondern baut nur auf altem auf. Was wirklich neu kam in WotLK war Nordend, Fahrzeuge, 310% mounts und der Todesritter. Mehr war nicht neu, sondern nur Veränderung von anderen Spielinhalten. Man kann sich ganz klar über diese Aussage streiten.
Das PvE ist auf den Normalmodes eigentlich recht einfach gestrickt und setzt Taktik kenntnis vorraus. Das Prinzip "Bring the Class, not the Player." ist schons eit Bruning Crusade nicht mehr wirklich wichtig, das Gegenteil aber ist mit WotLK auf dem Höhepunkt. "Bring the Player, not the Class." Dies musste wirklich im PvE der Leitsatz blizzards gewesen sein, weshalb man viel mit jeder klasse erreichen kann. Einzig im PvP, und da auch nur in den Arenen, ist die Klasse noch von entscheidender Bedeutung. Viele Kombinationen haben sich in letzter Zeit durchgesetzt und wurden durch Patches immer wieder geändert, aber grob ist alles erhalten Geblieben.



Diese Liste ist meine Persönliche Meinung und niemand muss sie teilen. Natürlich klingt es ein bisschen nach "mimimi früher war alles besser" aber ich muss es einfach so sagen: Es war nunmal so. Was ich an WoW schmerzlich misse, ist aber größtenteils der RPG-faktor. Dieser spiegelt sich aktuell nur in den Skilltrees wieder, und dort gibt es DIE skillung und da bleibt nicht viel für individualität. Deshalb war ich auch sehr entäuscht als die Entfernung des Pfads der Titanen bekannt gegeben wurde...


----------



## Healor (16. August 2010)

Classic und frühe BC Zeiten... warum und weshalb muss ich glaube ich nicht erklären.

Habe zum Anfang von Wotlk mal wieder für ein paar Tage reingeschaut aber habe nach ein paar Stunden wieder ausgeloggt. Seitdem war mir klar, nie wieder WoW. Und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hey, wer noch Spaß dran hat soll es Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leben und Leben lassen


----------



## diabolo1234504 (16. August 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Also es ist eigentlich immer das gleiche mit der community.
> 
> Ende Classic war classic auf einmal scheiße und alle freuten sich auf BC.
> 
> ...




Naja, damals zu Classic hatte ich nichts auszusetzen, bei TBC hat mir das Designe nicht so gefallen war aber im Großen und Ganzen gut, und Wotlk ist sehr schnell langweilig und nicht nur wegen der einfachen Inis.


----------



## Renox110 (16. August 2010)

Am 32. Janzember 2781 um drölf Uhr.


----------



## sharas1 (16. August 2010)

x_wow_x schrieb:


> Naja ok die Hex-Mount-Quest war aber schon etwas brutal die Schnelle-Pony-Quest meine ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hatte ich mit meiner Hexe auch...die mats für die quest (sauteuer für mich damals..) hab ich immer noch auf der bank liegen...^^


----------



## Najsh (16. August 2010)

Mir hat WoW am meisten Spass gmeacht als ich noch absolut Null Plan von dem Spiel hatte,
und im Winter gechillt bei Scheisswetter mich an allem erfreuen konnte. 

Es hat einfach Laune gemacht durch Tirisfal zu eiern, UC zu erkunden, die Quest waren keine Last (es ging
schliesslich nicht um power lvln) und der Weg war das Ziel. Dann der Flug nach OG und das Brachland erkunden, ständig 
gab es irgendetwas neues zu entdecken. Sei es die Landschaft, neue items über die man sich gefreut hat, neue Funktionen
oder Verkäufer die man entdeckt hat - lange Rede kurzer Sinn die Gesamtatmosphäre incl aller Faktoren machte das game geil.#

Später waren auch die ersten Inis und auch Raids ein gewisser Reiz - aber das war alles noch wesentlich ungezwunger
als heute - was auh der grund war warum ich WoW erstmal an den Nagel gehangen habe. Minimum 3 Raids pro Woche,
und immer dasselbe - angefangen über PdK, Ulduar und zum Ende ICC haben mich einfach nur noch gelangweilt.
Und auch sämtlliche "Alternativbeschäftigungen", wie zB das twinken hat mir nur noch bedingt Spass gemacht - vielleicht weil man eh nicht wirklich Zeit dafür
hatte oder auch wusste wie lange der Weg ist und dass zum Teil doch nervige Quests wie zB Sammelquests
in Nagrand auf einen warten...

Sollte ich mit Cata wieder weiterspielen werde ich mich wahrscheinlich doch wieder aufs questen konzentrieren
und das Spiel extrem gechillt angehen - denn in allen anderen Fällen - Raiden, dailies, etc ist mir der Zeitaufwand
und die "Verpflichtuungen" zu hoch...

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: Die beste Zeit für mich waren in WoW die ersten 30 Level mit meinem char xD


----------



## TheEwanie (16. August 2010)

Classic US Beta.(Ich hab se gespielt)


----------



## ofnadown (16. August 2010)

zu classic zeiten als lowie stundenlang an tarrens mühle rumstehen um die q alle abzugeben , aber ging ja nie, tot, kaum wieder da, zack wieder tot, war schon fun


----------



## Skazaria (16. August 2010)

mh also ich würde sagen wow hat am meisten spass gemacht, als ich es gespielt hab, weil sobald es keinen spass mehrgemacht hat bzw. ich die lust am spiel verlore hab ich einfach mal ne pause gemacht irgentwann hat ich auch mal wieder bock drauf dan hats mir wieder spass gemacht, aber wen ich jetzt ein paar punkte nennen müsste wären es wohl AV classic und server down, weil dan alle auf dem vorgeschlagenen server nen char gemacht haben un das war immer ne fette party ;D. 
ich habe wow nie gespielt wen es mir keinen spass gemacht hat


----------



## Männchen (16. August 2010)

Spaß hat es mir eigentlich immer gemacht, wenn nicht, dann hab ich auch nicht gespielt. Zu Classic Zeiten fand ich die Community aber weitaus angenehmer.


----------



## Idekoon (16. August 2010)

Ganz klar Burning Crusade! Die Raids etc. haben alle noch richtig viel Spaß gemacht, obwohl mir das Setting und das Design von WotLK besser gefällt. Meiner Meinung nach:

BC>Classic>WotLK


----------



## Idekoon (16. August 2010)

Skazaria schrieb:


> mh also ich würde sagen wow hat am meisten spass gemacht, als ich es gespielt hab, weil sobald es keinen spass mehrgemacht hat bzw. ich die lust am spiel verlore hab ich einfach mal ne pause gemacht irgentwann hat ich auch mal wieder bock drauf dan hats mir wieder spass gemacht, aber wen ich jetzt ein paar punkte nennen müsste wären es wohl AV classic und server down, weil dan alle auf dem vorgeschlagenen server nen char gemacht haben un das war immer ne fette party ;D.
> ich habe wow nie gespielt wen es mir keinen spass gemacht hat



www.duden.de/rechtschreibung


----------



## ofnadown (16. August 2010)

und noch ganz wichtig, wer erinnnert sich nicht zu classic zeiten an den guten alten brachland chat, was hab ich manchmal vor lachen unterm tisch gelegen, wenn sie sich gegenseitig runtergemacht hatten. das war noch zeiten .


----------



## Semetor (16. August 2010)

Meiner Meinung ganz klar zu Classic Zeiten. Das war einfach ein ganz anderes Spiel Gefühl, wenn man da 60 war und im BG mit seinem Epischen Mount rumgeritten ist, dann war man was besonderes. Oder wenn man in SW oder OG den Kopf von Onyxia abgegeben hat und alle den Buff bekommen haben. Das war noch was.

Das sind alles Dinge die es momentan nicht in WoW gibt, wobei man sagen muss das der Kampf gegen Illidan und auch gegen Arthas schon was an sich hat. Bisschen mehr wie früher wäre zwar gut, aber so passt es auch. Man kann es ja nich jedem recht machen.


----------



## floppydrive (16. August 2010)

Eindeutig Classic, alles war neu und interessant, dazu die geilen 40 Mann Raid's die Rüstungs-Set sahen geil aus, MC/BWL/Naxx/AQ alles super gemacht und noch "episch"

BC war mein Hass Addon, dieses quitsch bunte Alien Gedöns, pah schrecklich und dann keiner 40er Raid's mehr, WotLK hat dann wieder Spaß gemacht und mit Cata wird das hoffentlich noch besser!



Classic > WotLK > BC


----------



## Grober (16. August 2010)

Tbc


----------



## Acurio (16. August 2010)

Die Zeit vor Gearscore & Achievement-System.


----------



## Occasus (16. August 2010)

BC. Hexer-Tank ftw ^^

Kara, Gruul, Heros mit ordentlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad und CC


----------



## Ukmâsmú (16. August 2010)

classic fand cih das geilste aber ich bin auch um einige später gekommene Features sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find es macht am meisten aus in welcher gilde man war, daher fand ich classic und BC eher das epischste spielgefühl weil 40er raids waren einfach wahnsinn das sollte man mal erlebt haben.

auch SW war sehr gelungen fand ich. Kara war anfangs acuh noch sehr geil, irgendwann wurds dann halt mehr abgefarmt... aber trotzdem ne schöne ini. Der 4er timed in ZA war acuh klasse aber all das  kommt mein ich nicht an den raidspaß ran den man in BWL oder AQ oder NAXX classic hatte.

(wohlgemerkt raidspaß war etwas anderst als heute)


----------



## improwars (16. August 2010)

Mir hat wow am meisten Spass gemacht als ich das Spiel noch ganicht kannte (habe im Frühjahr 2008 angefangen) und ich alles neu entdeckt habe. Mittlerweile ist man schon etliche Male durch jede Zone, Instanz, Schlachtzüge, jegliche dailys und sämtliche Bg´s gehuscht und man kennt eigentlich schon so gut wie alles. Twinken hat mir noch nie Spass gemacht, dafür das Berufeskillen und die neuen Rezepte & Fertigkeiten entdecken sehr. Erfolge haben mir zu Anfang Spass gemacht, mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Ulduar hat mir grossen Spass gemacht, immernoch eigentlich. ICC habe ich schnell den Spass verloren, zu oft da drin gewesen und einfach satt gesehen. Classic und BC Instanzen finde ich immer noch sehr spassig. Naja ob zu Classizeiten mehr Spass in der Luft lag kann ich nicht sagen, da ich Classic nie gespielt habe. BC ging fast spurlos an mir vorbei, da ich zu der Zeit nicht viel gespielt hatte, als ich 70 wurde kam 2 Monate später WOTLK raus. 

Naja Fazit: Wow hat mir persönlich immer Spass gemacht, momentan eher weniger. Wird Zeit das Cataclysm raus kommt, da freu ich mich schon richtig drauf.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Casp (16. August 2010)

Schamian schrieb:


> Eindeutig zu BC,
> 
> Man war Kara geil. Die Heros waren schwerer und wirklich Heros und nicht nur AOE und bissl tanken und healen.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, wobei bei mir noch dazukommt, dass ich zu BC-Zeiten einfach die beste Gilde überhaupt hatte... die Zeiten vermisse ich sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (16. August 2010)

bc


----------



## Pluto-X (16. August 2010)

WOTLK im ersten Jahr. Ich fand die Quests da einfach sehr gut gemacht und die ganze Welt dort gefällt mir sehr gut.
Nordend finde ich richtig stimmig ! Ulduar fand ich auch sehr gut, schade das es in dem Stil nicht mehr gab.
Jetzt ist es halt ein bischen alt, aber was will man nach 2 Jahren erwarten ? Das ist ja normal.


----------



## Malekutas (16. August 2010)

Classic WoW AQ40 und Naxx raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da waren die bosse auch noch anspruchsvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich nur an den chtun kampf denken... war ein tolles gefühl den endlich down zu bekommen und server horde first aq40 geclear zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (16. August 2010)

Burning Crusade fand ich richtig geil. (: 

Alles so Spacig und woah, einfach hammer. :'D Und allein die Sets hatten eigen Style, und unterscheideten auch die jeweilige Klasse.

 Krieger = Groß und protzig
Paladin = Hell, Heilig. usw halt ^^


----------



## Pennweiss (16. August 2010)

Also in meinen augen ganz klar Classic 
5 Gründe in meinen augen sind 
1 wie lange man brauche um 100 g für ein mount zusammen zukratzen war man stolt wenn man mit level 40 reiten konnte.  So heute naja selbst mit level 20 was sind 100g auch nichts mehr und auch mit level 20 reiten und koste 20g naja.
2 füher war das gold noch hart erarbeit heute schmeist man das einem hinterher geschmissen wie nix 
3 5er Inzen bei Classic noch lang und schön mit winkel die echt mal cool ausgedacht von wegen hin und her rennen um einen boss zukillen wie in Scholo oder Strat und soweiter 
   Da gegen BC naja schon nur noch auf schnell ausgelegt und naja ok die auf 70 waren noch was anreizen war Zb   Zer Halle Aka Daumfkaumer wo man mit guten leuten leuten in 45-1 Stunde raus war.
   So und dan kommen wir mal zu LK die 5er inzen sind nur noch ein witz anstrangung und das was schön war wie zb Croud Control ist einfach nur machen wir schaden bis tot alle im wow schwanz vergleich wie (Recount oder KTM) 
   und Taick gibs daher auch leider nicht mehr 
4 was man wenn man lange spiel wie ich 3 monat nach relies man kriegt nix alles würd leichter und billger und langzeit spieler kriegen im grande nur ein naja Fürher war alles anders ja war es und auch viel Besser Zb kamm nicht jeder der nix kann an epic ran und die waren harte arbeit und heute kriegen es jeder ob können oder nicht 
5 die scheiss gold verkaufer gingen einem nicht so doll auf den sack heute hat man 1 einem tag 20 wiesper und wenn man in og steht liegen die auch 6x man tag auf dem boden und posten eine gold kauf seite dan sätzen sie sich mal in die luft naja und keiner macht was und was sie in die Haupstädten schreihen  und im Handels Chanel mal ausen vor 

so mit Classic


----------



## Headhunter94 (16. August 2010)

Mir hat BC am besten gefallen, weil:
1. Ich damals mit WoW angefangen habe ;D
2. Der Style der Items bis heute nicht zu toppen ist
3. Man z.B. kein PvE fürs PvP machen musste. Denn heute bekommt man wirklich gute Waffen ohne Arenarating nur in Raids.
4. Damals Hero Inis nicht zwingend nötig waren, jedoch auch realtiv gutes Gear brachten. Heute gehts nur noch um Marken und hero Inis sind keine Herausforderung.
5. Auch wenn ich heute einen Dk spiele, finde ich, dass wir ohne sie besser dran waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6. Das Balancing in BC viel besser war finde ich. Allein die völlig overpowerten Fury Warris und Ret-Pallys am Anfang von WotLK waren große Fehler und heute sind nicht alle Speccs gleich gut spielbar und auch nicht alle Klassen.

Fazit: Balancing und Style sollten besser werden und generell fehlt die Herausforderung, desweiteren spielen nun auch Leute WoW die sonst nicht am PC spielen würden bzw. erst mit WotLK angefangen haben und ihnen fehlt sozusagen der Respekt vor der "alten Zeit". Ich breite meine Ansichten jetzt nicht ellenlang aus da es eh fast keiner Lesen wird und mir die Zeit bzw. Lust fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (16. August 2010)

Was lernen wir daraus, kündigt alle euer WoW Abo und fangt FE an, ne Scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aki†A (16. August 2010)

ich fand bc am besten.

da konnte man als nich direkt in heros gehen als man 70 wurde, sondern musste erstmal nen bischen equip sammeln aus den hohen nh-inis und brauchte ne bestimmte rufstufe( respektvoll war zwar schwer, aber mit wohlwollend fand ichs sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. August 2010)

Good old 3 Stunden Zerg Alterac mit den Reitern oder den Beschwörbaren Baum/Eislord.. es war zu geil. Heute sieht man sie bei den 5-10 Min AVs garnichtmehr.. weiß netmal obs noch implementiert ist.. denke schon.


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (16. August 2010)

Pennweiss schrieb:


> Also in meinen augen ganz klar Classic
> 5 Gründe in meinen augen sind
> 1 wie lange man brauche um 100 g für ein mount zusammen zukratzen war man stolt wenn man mit level 40 reiten konnte.  So heute naja selbst mit level 20 was sind 100g auch nichts mehr und auch mit level 20 reiten und koste 20g naja.
> 2 füher war das gold noch hart erarbeit heute schmeist man das einem hinterher geschmissen wie nix
> ...



Deine Aussage stimmt schon, nur sind in dem Text so viele Schreibfehler :/ (tut mir Leid, sonst sag ich dazu meistens nichts)


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. August 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> ich fand bc am besten.
> 
> da konnte man als nich direkt in heros gehen als man 70 wurde, sondern musste erstmal nen bischen equip sammeln aus den hohen nh-inis und brauchte ne bestimmte rufstufe( respektvoll war zwar schwer, aber mit wohlwollend fand ichs sehr gut
> 
> ...



Nix für Ungut aber das kenn ich mit allen meinen chars auch zu Wotlk zeiten.. Bäh du heilst zuwenig, zuwenig dmg.. tank? Net HC critimmun? Geh normale NH instanzen für 80.. leider ging da keiner rein (das war grad 1 monat nach release und schon waren einem alle iwi davongelevelt und equiptet.. das nervte tierisch) vorallem wenn gutes EQ iwie 1000g im AH kosten (z.b die epischen schmiedesachen da..)


----------



## Seph018 (17. August 2010)

bc, die zeit meines guten alten priesters. war zwar damals nicht weit im raidprogress weil ich ein stümperhafter jüngling war, aber war eine schöne zeit. damals habe ich noch ruf gefarmt.. haha, ich trottel. hat jemand meine shift-taste gesehenß
ps: 





> Deine Aussage stimmt schon, nur sind in dem Text so viele Schreibfehler :/ (tut mir Leid, sonst sag ich dazu meistens nichts)


 Ich wollte grad sagen, sieh, er ist ein '94, der ist erst.. was zum, der ist schon 15-16 und schreibt so? Früher waren die ganzen '94 noch 10 und 12 Jahre, man ich werd alt. Shift wurde gefunden!


----------



## Pastilo (17. August 2010)

Da ich bei Classic nur bis lvl 40 gekommen bin, nicht viel mitbekommen habe so wirklich! Und Wrath of the Lichking ziemlich öde finde, war für mich Burning Crusade die beste Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (17. August 2010)

Der Beginn von Ulduar in WotLK. Es sind alle, wenn auch für kurze Zeit richig schön auf die Fresse geflogen. Und die Wächter haben viele jetzt noch nicht mal gelegt... . Wirklich schade, dass die beste Nordend Istanz (meiner Meinung) einfach übergangen wird.
Jeder kennt noch Naxx vom Beginn und PDK sowie Icc sind sowie so bekannt, aber Ulduar kennt gefühlt mein halber Server net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Feldheld (17. August 2010)

Die Level so von 1-30 ca mit dem ersten Char.

Ich fands zuletzt immer noch reizvoll mir nen neuen Char anzulegen und die ersten 15 Level oderso zu machen. Allein beim Auswahl-Screen fühle ich mich wieder wie beim ersten mal. Dann die schönen Anfängerzonen, die verzaubernde Musik, grünes Zeugs ist schon wertvoll, alles ist noch schwer (jedenfalls ohne heirloom Zeugs und ohne Gold vom höheren Char), man schaut sozusagen noch von ganz weit unten auf die große weite Welt. Meine ersten beiden Chars gammeln auf Level 60irgendwas. Einen einzigen hab ich auf 80 hochgelevelt, als Tank, jedoch langweilt mich der PVE-content und PVP ist totgenerft. 

Am meisten stört mich heute, daß nach und nach alles einfacher wird. Zuletzt hatte ich einen Paladin-Tank angefangen, mit dem ich halb und halb durch Instanzen und Battlegrounds levelte. Als ich dann eines Tages innerhalb von 60 Minuten durch 4 gewonnene WSG um volle zwei Level stieg, war ich derart angeödet, daß ich seitdem erstmal raus bin aus WoW. Und ich bin der klassische casual. Der Weg ist das Ziel. Ich spiele zum Entspannen und Genießen, nicht um hektisch durchzurasen.

Weiß auch noch nicht ob ich Cataclysm noch antesten werde. Blizz geht in ne Richtung, die mir nicht so zusagt. Der mega-magische Reiz, den ich bei Classic, BC und Wotlk hatte, ist irgendwie futsch. Mal abwarten ...


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2010)

Wotlk ist bis jetzt am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## failrage (17. August 2010)

PVP: BC, da hatte ich einen sl/sl WL XD

PVE WotlK, weil man als normaler Mensch, der nicht 12h am Tag farmt, gut am Endgame teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Shadyo4 (17. August 2010)

glasklar bin ich auch für classic / bc zeit... vorallen ssc und tk in bc haben mir sehr viel spaß gemacht...


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (17. August 2010)

Definitiv BC ! 
BC is einfach die geilste erweiterung die je gemacht wurde.
Die story das ambiente überhaupt alles war geil die rüsis die q gebiete die inis/raids einfach alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es soll eine weitere bc erweiterung geben bzw. eine die daran anknüpft und weiterführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacrilege (17. August 2010)

Classic und BC!
Den Wotlk Einheitsbrei Sondermüll kann man nur in die Tonne kloppen, hoffentlich ist es bald vorbei.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (17. August 2010)

Imseos schrieb:


> hehe wie sich die zeit dreht vor ein paar monaten war classic noch geil und jetzte ist es bc? seltsam ich fand bc zum kotzen und habe nur deshalb war und conan ausprobiert.
> 
> Btw: Am schönsten war Classic!!!!
> am meisten spass macht Wotlk
> ...



Das liegt glaube ich daran, dass viel erst zu BC angefangen haben und Classic nie erleben durften.


----------



## Naldina (17. August 2010)

failrage schrieb:


> PVP: BC, da hatte ich einen sl/sl WL XD
> 
> PVE WotlK, weil man als normaler Mensch, der nicht 12h am Tag farmt, gut am Endgame teilnehmen kann.



Ich hatte in den BC Raids genauso viel Aufwand wie mit den Wotlk Raids, das Niveau der Spieler ist nur gesunken, sodass es wirkt der Schwierigkeit wäre gleich, fänds lustig mal mit ne Raidgruppe von heute im Schlangenschrein gegen Leotheras zu kämpfen , das wär ein Spaß anzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## comertz_pole (17. August 2010)

Classic FTW 40 man Raids co.


----------



## Sinstra (17. August 2010)

T6 Content von BC. Und irgendwie hatte ich in BC auch viel mehr spaß Kräuter und Erze zu farmen als in WotLK


----------



## Thalandil (17. August 2010)

Auf jedenfall bc,,, damals hab ich sehr aktiv geraidet, hatte ne hammer eingespielte gilde und die instazen waren hammer voralllem kara hat fun gemacht^^ greez an veritas durotan  evtl. sehn wir uns ja ma wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (17. August 2010)

BC so ungefähr zur Season2/3 weiss nicht genau wann das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da

Ab WotLk würde es öde und hab da auch aufgehört und glaube kaum das mich Cata reizen wird,
gibt mitlerweile nettere Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freez1990 (17. August 2010)

jeder hat mal angefangen...ob es nun classic, bc oder wotlk war...jeder nimmt seine erfahrungen aus dem spiel und freut sich über die dinge, die man persönlich erlebt hat


ich persönlich habe kurz nach release von BC gespielt...und muss auch sagen das es für mich persönlich das perfekte spiel gewesen ist...ich mochte auch diese "ich bin im weltraum"-atmosphäre..außerdem gefällt mir die story rund um die brennende legion viel besser als die um die geißel(Krieg der Ahnen ftw) damals hatte ich echt keine ahnung vom spiel und hatte mir nen b11 pala erstellt...ich habe ihm alles angezogen was ich in die tasche bekommen habe^^...stoff, leder,etc. oder als ich ein mal bsf gewesen bin mit lvl 27 und wir immer und immer wieder an diesem verdammten arugal gewhipet sind( LOL ich weiß)...genau das sind die zeiten an die man immer denken wird...

freut euch aufs nächste addon...genießt das aktuelle addon und denkt immer an die guten alten zeiten...denn das macht das spiel World of Warcraft auch aus^^


----------



## Metal_Rex (17. August 2010)

Also ich fand Classic auch am geilsten... -40 Mann Ini -Tyrs Hand farmen (auch wenns manchmal echt lästig war) -kein GearScore^^ -kein schnell 2 tage Hero machen und Equip für ICC zusammen -Inis waren nicht ausgestorben (wer geht jetzt Ulduar/Naxx etc außer für Marken) -es gab noch eine Steigerung im Equip und kein überspringen von blau zu 232 Epix full T9 Set für Marken. -alles war harte Arbeit -die Leute hatte noch Ahnung xD oder respekt? -es war mehr los. Ist schwer zu beschreiben, weil ja in BC und WotLK auch was los ist aber eben nicht so wie in Classic. Vielleicht weil die Welt zu groß ist und dann alle nurnoch auf Nordend hängen Zudem war ich so froh endlich die PreQ von MC fertig gehabt zu haben. Schade war das ich erst 13 war und man dann ins Bett sollte wenn man MC zu spät geraidet hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auch an BC und WotLK gibt tolle Sachen die dazu gekommen sind aber es wäre glaube ich zu viel udn ich wär noch länger beschäftigt die aufzuzählen xD


----------



## Freelancer (17. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Ich fand Classic auch am besten, vorallem wenn man noch so noobig war^^



Jup so war das man hatte null Plan musste auf Mobs warten sowas wie Buffed wo man Datenbanken hatte für Quest gab es noch nicht Bosstaktiken für bosse musste man selber erarbeiten in den normalen Instanzen wenn man keine Leute kannte wo man öfters mit los zog hat es ewig gedauert bis man eine Gruppe hatte heute regen sich die dd´s über 15min auf ^^

Die Instanzen waren spannend und selbst 5er teilweise abendfüllend und es gab so einige Pre Quest die man nicht mehr sehen könnte weil man sie gefühlte 500 mal gemacht hat oder der Klassiker den Schlüssel für Ony vergessen ok evtl ist es mir nur so aufgefallen weil ich da hexe gespielt habe aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ihn mal nicht min. einer vergessen hat ich schwör es waren auch oft die gleichen wo man sich manchmal echt gefragt hat wo die ihr Hirn haben.


----------



## DarthDonut (17. August 2010)

beste zeit war als ich gerade angefangen hatte und ich und 2 rl kumpels (wir hatten alle 3 nen druiden) zusammen die druiden q für die wassergestalt machten und wir nach westfall mussten und denn mit lvl 16 durchs sumpfland undso liefen und dann zum ersten mal in if waren und dann mit der bahn fuhren und alles so neu war.oder wir wollten mal nach og nur wussten den weg net und hatten dann versucht über azhara zu laufen mit den mobs die alle totenkopf hatten und wir richtig angst hatten da lang zu laufen wir hatten dann versucht von azhara nach og zu schwimmen das war sau lustig also plötzlich erschöpfung kam und wir kp hatten was das is^^ achja bc fand ich am besten.


----------



## Saberclaw (17. August 2010)

Am meisten Spaß gemacht hat WoW mit BC, allein die Quests waren sehr innovativ verglichen mit Classic.
Dennoch hatte classic ein wesentlich besseres feeling in mir aufblühen lassen. Nichts war ZU protzig oder im allgemeinen "zu viel".
Ich habe es geliebt in Scholo, Strat usw. mein T0 zu erkämpfen. Da war man noch Stolz auf sein blaues equipment.

Im großen und ganzen war classic einfach nur episch. Schlicht, aber episch.


Heute ist es Bling bling oberprotzig und dafür kein bischen mehr episch (ausgenommen Lichking - Endbossfight).


----------



## ~Destro~ (17. August 2010)

Vorsicht: Potentiell Flameaktive sollten hier nicht weiselesen.


Die beste Zeit? Definitiv Classic. Ich muss zugeben ich habe zu Classic Zeiten keinen Raid gesehen, da ich Anfang Bc erst 60 wurde. Allerdings war die Zeit chilliger, es war schwieriger zu Leveln und man hatte viel mehr Spaß an kleinen Erfolgen. Als mit Level 26 Messer's Schneide in Hillsbrad gedropt ist, welches mein erstes Rar Item war war ich total froh, etc... Heute gibt es das nicht mehr. Man geht zB Seelenschmiede heroic, es droppen 232er Epics und diese werden entzaubert... Damals zu 60er Zeiten war man Rar so gut equibt, wie man heute mit T9 equibt ist. Das ist meine Meinung. Classic war richtig geil. Bc war "ok". In Bc habe ich aktiv geraidet, zwar nur im Low Content T4, Kara Gruul und ZA aber es hat noch Spaß gemacht. Bin Gearmäßig nie weiter als T4 / S2 gekommen aber ich hatte noch Spaß an der Zeit. Wotlk. Kurve geht ganz runter und ist am Ende angelangt. Ich hasse Wotlk, es ist das schlechteste was WoW passieren konnte. Klar habe ich high Content mäßig hier schon geraidet, aber wieviele andere auch? Kann irgendjemand hier von euch behaupten dass er Stolz auf sein T9 / T9,5 / T10 / T10,5 gear ist? Gut T10,5 vielleicht schon, das andere ist aber viel zu einfach zu bekommen.

Ganz ehrlich? Wenn ich in Classic Kara raiden war, der Raid war fertig und wir waren durch hatte ich ein Gefühl der Erfüllung, ein Gefühl dass man etwas gutes geschafft hat. Wenn ich in Wotlk PDOK fertig hatte war ich sauer und dachte mir, "Scheiße, wieder nix gutes für mich dabei."

Die Instanzensuche geht schneller, dafür ist in der ganzen Sache keine Liebe mehr drin. Innis sind grundsätzlich nurnoch da zum Leveln. Nix Kontakte knüpfen und Freunde kennenlernen, einfach nurnoch strikt und einfach Leveln. Wenn jemand nervt dann Kicken. Bumms.

Das Arena System in PvP? Zu BC Zeiten war es ausgeglichen. Es war ein schneller Kampf, der Blitzschnelle Reaktionen erforderte und somit über Leben und Tod entscheidete. Heute? Es ist eher ein Kampf welcher Healer zuerst Oom ist, und welcher DD zuerst einen Krampf in seinen Händen durch das ständige Tastengehämmere bekommt.

Meine Meinung ist diese: Blizzard sollte exklusive Server für Level 60 und 70 anfertigen, ich würde dann nurnoch darauf spielen. Wird aber eh nie passieren, daher höre ich mit dem Beginn von Cataclysm entgültig auf. Und wenn mich jetzt hier irgendjemand wegen meinem Beitrag anheulen möchte soll er loslegen.


mfg Destro


----------



## aalibert (17. August 2010)

Ich spiele seiz anfang an wow und muss ehrlich sagen das classic mir am besten gefallen hat. Wenn ich mich mit paar alten woe und rl kumpels treff kommen wieder dir guten classic zeiten ins gespräch. Ich hab zu der zeit echt viel gespielt (5-8h täglich) aber in relation dazu nicht wirklich viel erreicht (grad mal bwl clear und aq40 bis twins) aber so viel spaß und freude die ich beim spielen hatte kann mir kein spiel derzeit geben. Allein die epischen momente wie zB der erste auf unserem server oberster kriegsfürst geworden is und mit dem equip in og stand. Da hat der ganze server den typen bejubelt und dann wurde fett party gemacht. 
Sowas kann man sich jetzt gar nicht mehr vorstellen. Auch wenn ich mir classicserver wünschen würde wäre es nie wieder das gleiche. Was mir fehlt ist die grenze zwischen pro-gamer und casuals. Das hat dem spiel einen reiz gegeben. Jetzt spielt man monat aktiv und is fast soweit wie die weltbesten. Das kanns ja ned sein oder?


----------



## Diclonii (17. August 2010)

Ich mach es mal kurz: WotLK ( wobei ich schon BC toll fand ) die Änderungen die kamen waren einfach nötig sonst wäre WoW noch langweiliger geworden wie es nun schon für manche ist.

Classic war zwar schön, man erinnert sich gern zurück usw. aber nochmal würd ich mir Classic nicht antun, würde viel zu viel von dem jetztigen Stand missen.


----------



## Rolandos (17. August 2010)

Wann hat WoW wirklich viel Spass gemacht, tja vielleicht die ersten 2 Wochen. 
Nachdem man fest gestellt hat das z.B. die Queste eigendlich zu 95% aus Kill 100 davon und hole 1000 davon, wobei man 10000 killen musste, immer die selben waren, wurde es einfach nur öde. Innis ok wenn man die das erste oder zweitemal durchspielt wurden waren sie noch interessant, aber dann wurden die auch Langweilig. Aber meine damaligen Gildenkollegen sagten, wenn du erst einmal den Endlevel geschaft hast, wird es richtig spannend, dann kannst du raiden. Ah ha, also hat man sich mehr oder weniger durchgequält. OK hatte dann den Level geschaft, und wollte raiden. Dann wurde es erst richtig öde. 
Meine güte, verstehe bis heute nicht, das sich das Spieler immer wieder antun, sich 10, 20 mal oder mehr, mit bis zu 40 Typen, durch die selbe Raidinstanz durchzukloppen um einen bestimmte Pixelhaufen zu ergattern, um in der nächsten höheren Instanz zu spielen. Nicht das die Teile nur selten fallen, NEIN, dann werden sie einem auch noch weggewürfelt. Da war dann ersteinmal schluß mit WoW. So eine Idiotie brauchte ich wirklich nicht. 

Dann kam das Markenzeitalter, was war der Unterschied, *Grusel* , die Queste waren bist auf wenige Ausnahmen die selben, man MUSSTE sich wieder durch die Instanzen kloppen um Marken zu sammeln, und noch heftiger als früher, damit man überhaupt Raiden konnte/durfte. Aber um in den richtigen/höheren Raids mit zu können war es wieder von Nöten, jeden Raid zigmal durchzuspielen um den erwünschten Pixenhaufen zu ergattern. Was haben die Marken gebracht, zumindest nicht mehr Spielspass, aber man hat schneller etwas violettes, "DAS IST UNHEIMLICH WICHTIG", eigendlich sind die lila Markenklamotten nur die früheren blauen Teile. Dann sind jetzt noch die DPS Idioten und GEARSCORE Verrückten dazu gekommen, was den Spielspass entgültig vermiest hat und eine weitere Auszeit erfordert. 

Bin davon überzeugt das es in Cata genau so bleiben wird. 

Achso welche schöne Grafik? Sie ist ertragbar aber bestimmt nicht schön.


----------



## Natar (17. August 2010)

ganz klar classic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- erste pvp erfahrungen tarren mill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *omg der hat schon ein mount*
- erste raids: heilender 2h-windfuror schamane, das wars noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- abklären der ehrenrangliste (hat es gereicht zu rang 8? - Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Flames-Drohungen in Foren und Ig zwischen den serverbesten gilden --> legendary
- AQ-Öffnung - Silithus Ganking
- 2 Monate an vaelastrasz wipen und dennoch serverfirst verpassen
- epische schamanenquest in scholo
- Stammgruppen
- Tagelange AV-Schlachten
- Blackrock-Kämpfe (als ganze Raidabende ausfielen weil keine Gilde nachgeben wollte)

und und und


----------



## Technocrat (17. August 2010)

Noch son dämlicher Mimimi Thtread von noch jemandem, der lernunwillig ist und in Classic nicht gespielt hat.

Kann zu.


----------



## Druidna (17. August 2010)

Komplett wow ganz einfach das Spiel ist nach wie vor toll und all die Classic Schreier ich versteh euch ja aber das ist einfach deshalb so weil es so langsam immer wieder das gleiche ist nicht weil Classic besser war(meine meinung). Am besten war Nordend als Lvl Gebiet


----------



## Morcan (17. August 2010)

Ich antworte mal nur auf den Titel, nicht auf den Beitrag: 

Mir macht WoW immer zu der Zeit Spaß, in der ich es gerade spiele...sonst würde ich es vermutlich nichtmehr spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Diese Zeit gibt es nicht.



Dann treibst du dich aus Spaß im WoW-Forum rum und schreibst sogar Guides?


----------



## Littletall (17. August 2010)

Für mich war BC bislang die spaßigste Zeit. Ich hab schon mit Classic WoW angefangen, aber auf Grund mangelnder Zeit nicht wirklich viel davon gesehen. Auf dem Höchstlevel hatte ich auch nicht wirklich was zu tun.

Zu BC hatte man dann auf dem Höchstlevel ne Menge zu tun. Die Inzen waren nicht mehr so furchtbar lang, man konnte sie auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad machen (Heroisch), die Raids konnten dank 10er und 25er-Größe auch von kleineren Gilden in Angriff genommen worden, es gab Daily Quests zum Ruf und Gold farmen und doch ne Menge Quests, die man auch auf Stufe 70 noch abschließen konnte.

Vor allem den Schwierigkeitsgrad von BC fand ich super.

Meiner Meinung nach hat BC alles richtig gemacht. Gut, das mit dem Open PVP stimmt wohl, aber das PVP hab ich schon immer gehasst, deshalb geht mich das nichts an.

Das Beste an BC waren übrigens unsere Kara Twinkruns. Das kann man heute doch vergessen, dass es einen Naxx-Twink-Run gibt..in PDC, Seelenschmiede, Grube und HdR kriegt man ja schneller besseres Equip *seufz*


----------



## Smoff77 (17. August 2010)

classic zeit ----> BWL----->MC---->BG und ganken!
naxx 40er war auch noch nice...danach alles nur noch gaga


----------



## Alice Wonderland (17. August 2010)

Eindeutig BC -  die Blutelfen kamen, die Scherbenwelt fand ich einfach der Hammer, hatte eine super Gilde und die Inis fand ich toll. Später kam noch Kara dazu (*in alten Zeiten schwelg*).


----------



## Bragos (17. August 2010)

Ganz klar die Classic Zeit am Anfang !



- Keine Adds

- Keine Erfahrung

- Null Wissen



Einfach drauf los spielen, Eigene Erfahrung sammeln und diese mir anderen Mitspielern Teilen. So war das damals, nicht so wie heute wo für jedes „Ding“ das Add die Arbeit abnimmt. Macros waren da mehr Angesagt.



In BC war es Kara und Tempel für mich die besten gestalteten Dungon’s Überhaupt die man noch mit „Grips“ und Teamgeist spielen musste.



Ich freue mich auf Cat weil da wieder einige Dinge von dieser Zeit wieder kommen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontaDella (17. August 2010)

Wotlk ganz klar. Weil zu BC zeiten hatte ich keinen Char auf das max level, und in BC Zeiten habe ich gehasst Questen. Mitlerweile gefällt mir Leveln ^^


----------



## Sordura (17. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Diese Zeit gibt es nicht.



Der miese peter vom dienst ist wieder da!!!


----------



## Guayg (17. August 2010)

am besten waren mit abstand classic zeiten, 40er mc raids, samstags von 13 bis 20 uhr, ewig lang und jede woche aber war trotzdem megageil
epics waren etwas besonderes und man hat sich über jedes gefreut, die healschamanen waren ele / melee geskillt, die healdudu waren moonkin geskillt

jeder hat auf seine art gespielt, bisschen chaotisch aber trotzdem lustig und erfolgreich^^


----------



## Yajiro (17. August 2010)

Ganz klar classic zeit vor allem die 40 man raids wenn alle im ts waren und jeder los geschrieen hat wenn ein neuer 

Boss down war das war einfach immer das beste da mann sich dort noch über kills freuen konnte.


----------



## Knallkörper (17. August 2010)

classic = es kam einem schwieriger vor (bossmechaniken sogar einfacher) weil 40 mann schwerer zu händeln sind wie 25!

tbc = Techno+Arroganz (hab dazu eghört) durch Pixxelgear!

Wotlk = mehr spass für die 90% der leute!


----------



## KingNothing22 (17. August 2010)

x_wow_x schrieb:


> Ganz klar BC das T6 vom Paladin einfach nur geil und von den Klingen von Azzintoh rede ich erst gar nicht. Ja war schon eine geile Zeit damals.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Nicht zuvergessen die schöne Paladin-Quest fürs schnelle Pony bis es dann -leider- rausgepatcht wurde oder 5000 Golde blechen für Schnelles fliegen. Wer früher mit 5k Gold rumgelaufen ist war ja eigentlich schon extremst reich nicht sowie heute wo jeder mit 10k Gold rumläuft.




Die Quest gibt es nach wie vor. Sie ist nur nicht mehr notwendig um das schnelle Mount zu kriegen.

Story und leveln finde ich WotlK Top.
Die 5er Inis warn in Classic am besten
Raids fand ich einerseits die aus BC sehr gut, andererseits bin ich ein riesen Fan von Ulduar.


----------



## Varagon (17. August 2010)

Mir hat persönlich das lvl in Classic und das raiden in BC am besten gefallen, alle die dabei waren wissen warum :>

lg


----------



## Varagon (17. August 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> andererseits bin ich ein riesen Fan von Ulduar.




Igitt Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2010)

Wer Classic gespielt hat, *weiss* dass es Classic war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (17. August 2010)

Mit BC verbinde ich viele schöne Erinnerungen. Eine mittelmäßige Raigilde, aber mit einigen Freunden darin gewesen, von daher wars immer lustig. Kara wurde fast nur von RL-Freunden bestritten bei uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Atmosphäre fand ich persönlich total gei in der SCherbenwelt. Über Gebiete wie NEtherstorm kann man streiten, aber ich mochte es. Atmosphärisch dichter war das SChattenmondtal, allein die ganzen Gruppenquests. Oder durch Zufall MAiev Shadowsong entdecken..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Temple war einfach um ein hundertfaches bedrohlicher und cooler als die EInskronen-Zitadelle heute^^

Storymäßig hab ich mich sehr gut eingebunden gefühlt, Raids haben einfach Spaß gemacht....Manmanman...*sentimental werd*


----------



## Varagon (17. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wer Classic gespielt hat, *weiss* dass es Classic war



Du musst Meister Yoda sein, diese Weisheit, unglaublich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne: Schwer zu sehen, in ständiger Bewegung die Zukunft ist.
Vergessen du musst was früher du gelernt.

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. August 2010)

Die Zeit als wir noch unbedarfte Boons waren... ich hab damals noch einen Krieger Tank gespielt und wir haben ab Level 20 nur noch in einer vollen 5er Gruppe gelevelt, hach war das schön.


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Du musst Meister Yoda sein, diese Weisheit, unglaublich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bin ich auch, aber *pssst*, muss unser Geheimnis bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (17. August 2010)

Ich kann schweigen wie Grab *fg


----------



## Karanadar (17. August 2010)

Ganz zu Anfang als es neu war. Dieses Gefühl hat man bei fast jedem Spiel nur eine gewisse Zeit, dann wiederholt sich alles. Damals wars lustig, als es noch echte RP-Server gab und die Itemspirale sich zwar drehte, aber noch überschaubar war. Würde ich heute einsteigen, ich würde wohl sofort das Weite suchen.


----------



## Littletall (17. August 2010)

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, hat jeder Teil seine Vor- und Nachteile gehabt. Z.B. finde ich die Quests in WotLK super gemacht und ich liebe das Phasing und die Gebiete sind superschön anzuschauen. Es gibt sogar ein Nordlicht (leider nicht ganz so schön wie ein echtes).

Aber im Großen und Ganzen hat für mich BC einfach das Meiste richtig gemacht. Ich liebte auch die Daily Quests dort. Es ist so schade, dass man in LK nicht mehr mit seinem eigenen Flugmount bomben geht. Was hab ich früher diese Kaliris verflucht. Außerdem stand ich schon immer auf Fantasy-Sci-Fi-Szenarios, wie es die Scherbenwelt ist.


----------



## Coia (17. August 2010)

Classic hat eindeutig am meisten Spaß gemacht.

Wie lange hatte man an der Jägferquest verbracht, oder sich die Mounts zu erfarmen...

Innis? Waren wunderschön. Maraudon, ZG, HdW, BFD,.... als einziges kann sich Kara mit denen messen. 


Rüssi? T2 war noch das höchste der Gefühle welches man mal mitnehmen konnte in Raidgruppen, aber T3? Daran war nie zu denken, und heute bekommt man in /2- rnd Grp alles hinterhergeworfen. Schade diese Entwicklung, das muss wieder besser werden.


----------



## HDMagosh (17. August 2010)

legt nicht soviel wert auf cata..och glaube nicht daran,das feeling wird nie wieder kommen,nur in euren erinnerungen.


----------



## Phash (17. August 2010)

Ich fand die 12+ Stunden AVs in Vanilla genial. Und davor die opne-pvp "Raids" zwischen TM und SouthShore... sehr vergnüglich

Vanilla hat viel fun gemacht, weil vieles neu war.

Zul Gurub war geil, und die ersten MC Raids auch. Aber als die Raids dann zunahmen, es mehr und mehr zur Pflichtaufgabe wurde raiden zu müssen, wurde es langweilig...

in BC waren die Heros cool, die Raids anfangs auch, und Kael'thas war genial. Das war die mMn schönste Raidzeit.

Das Leveln in Wotlk hat mir wieder viel Spaß gemacht, und die ersten Heros, die wir direkt nach dem Lvl80-DING gemacht haben waren genial. Keine Guides gelesen, alle Bosse ausprobiert und ein paar sehr coole Taktiken entwickelt und oft gewiped. Das war sehr sehr sehr geil und sehr unterhaltsam.

Heute rushed man durch alles durch. Jeder weint, wenns nicht schnell genug geht oder wenns mal wiped... oder wenn der Heiler nur 200er Klamotten in ner Hero anhat...  Zu sehr weichgespült, keine Herausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (17. August 2010)

Classic war am schönsten.
Das tolle AQ Eröffnunges Event,der ganze Server dagewesen.
Man kannte auch die gegnerische Fraktion,die sah man ja ständig auf den Schlachtfeldern,gab keine Serverübergreifende.
Vorher der ganze Server Rohstoffe gesammelt,die Leute haben ein sogar Rohstoffe geschenkt zum abgeben.
Das war alles viel familiärer.
Zul Gurub war auch super.
Stratholm,Scholomance,BRT,UBRS,LBRS das waren richtig geile Instanzen.
Vorquests musste man machen,um überhaupt Zugang zu bekommen.
Das PvP war schöner ,kein durch rushen und egal lass die anderen gewinnen,da wurde bis aufs Blut gekämpft.
Das war eben noch ein richtiges MMORPG.
Nun kommts ein so vor als ob man mit Kiddys aus ein assi Bezirk in Berlin spielt.
Voll Krass DPS gemacht,lol alter fett, guck dir mein Damätsch an.
Alles nur noch schnell schnell ,Interaktion mit Mitspielern gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Fedaykin (17. August 2010)

Wann hat WoW am meisten Spass gemacht?

Ach ja, zu dem Zeitpunkt als solche hirnrissigen Fragen noch nicht gestellt wurden.


----------



## Nancho (17. August 2010)

Classic natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lawler87 (17. August 2010)

Wo leute wie du noch nicht mit solchen thrads genervt haben!


----------



## Fedaykin (17. August 2010)

Lawler87 schrieb:


> Wo leute wie du noch nicht mit solchen thrads genervt haben!




Hättest auch einfach auf meinen Post verweisen können...


----------



## Varagon (17. August 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Interaktion mit Mitspielern gibt es nicht mehr.




So weit möchte ich nicht gehen... es gibt sie noch deutlich weniger aber es gibt sie...


----------



## Audara (17. August 2010)

Am meisten Spaß hat mir WoW zu classic Zeiten gemacht, genau genommen direkt nach dem release. Alles war neu, es gab viel zu entdecken. Heutzutage bekommt man "selbst wenn man nicht will", mehr als genug infos zur nächsten Erweiterung mit, dadurch gehen die aha effekte aus vergangenen Tagen verloren. Außerdem war jeder neu in WoW, es gab damals noch nicht diese "Besserwisser" die alle Leute die mal ne Frage im Allgemeinen stellen automatisch als dumm deklarieren, das entwickelte sich erst mit der Zeit.


----------



## Ennia (17. August 2010)

eindeutig zu classic zeiten, also wow noch nicht so populär war und als die community noch reifer war.


----------



## Falwas (17. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Diese Zeit gibt es nicht.




Ich finde solche Figuren wie dich jedes mal total bemitleidenswert. Jahrelang gespielt, jahrelang im Forum vertreten und jahrelang Geld für dieses Habby/Leidenschaft ausgegeben und dann brüllen "Alles scheisse, alles schlecht, macht kein Spaß".

Entweder muss dein Leben total beschissen verlaufen, denn dann würdest du dich mit was anderem beschäftigt haben sobald du gemerkt hast das WoW kein Spaß macht, oder du bist ein Troll.


----------



## Progamer13332 (17. August 2010)

ich fand die aq zeiten am besten in classic, silithus pvp vor burg cenarius war auch der hammer, weil da die wachen oft alle weggehauen haben^^


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (17. August 2010)

Classic und nichts anderes!

Aber da die meisten, die zu Classic angefangen haben längst wieder aufgehört haben (tota lverständlich) denk ich mal, dass man sich diese Frage allgemein sparen hätte können.

Mfg


----------



## Kanubelkarl (17. August 2010)

Also ich habe erst mit BC angefangen und Illidan war der hammer, Arthas ist dagegen nur ein Lückenfüller in der geschichte und keine herausvorderung


----------



## Falwas (17. August 2010)

Kamos schrieb:


> Classic und nichts anderes!
> 
> Aber da die meisten, die zu Classic angefangen haben längst wieder aufgehört haben (tota lverständlich) denk ich mal, dass man sich diese Frage allgemein sparen hätte können.
> 
> Mfg




Sicher das die meisten dann wieder aufgehört haben? Quelle? Blueposts? Newsmeldungen dazu?
Oder einfach nur die Meinung eines frustrierten Emos?


----------



## Technocrat (17. August 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ach ja, zu dem Zeitpunkt als solche hirnrissigen Fragen noch nicht gestellt wurden.


/sign. Habe ja sowieso den Verdacht, das solche Themen im Auftrag der Konkurrenz von Blizzard erstellt werden, was mir aber hirnrissig deucht: wer je WoW gespielt hat weiß wie gut es ist, das kann man nicht schlechtreden.


----------



## Ben Wylde (17. August 2010)

Hmm, da ich 2 Tage vor WotLK angefangen hatte, bleibt mir wohl nur WotLK - ABER - man konnte ja die alten Gebiete besuchen (oder eher musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), es war schade, das jegliches Gebiet der alten Welt wie ausgestorben war - und durch die Flugmounts in Cata wird's wohl trotz allem so wirken :O ich war auch erst in Inis ab den BC-Gebieten (vorher halt stumpf gequestet und keine Ahnung gehabt - oder ich fand keine Gruppen ^^), die fand ich anfangs recht nice, wenn auch später recht verworren (spätestens wenn man im Echselkessel mal stirbt sucht man erstmal verzweifelt den Eingang). Aber die Gebiete waren klasse. Später in Nordend - einfach klasse, durch die gut inszenierten Quests teilweise kam mal nicht das Gefühl auf so ganz allein zu sein.

Mit 80 fand ich dann auch eine Gilde, mit denen mir WoW erst richtig Spaß gemacht hatte - raiden gegangen, RP hin und wieder und was nicht alles. Zuletzt wohl in den glorreichen Zeiten wo man sich an ICC die Zähne ausgebissen hatte und später war der Lich King irgendwann gelegen. Dann hatte ich aufgehört 2 Tage nach dem Ruby Sanctum (StarCraft 2 lässt grüßen ;P), aber vorher hab ich noch was probiert was ich all die Zeit nie gesehen hatte (und ich habs saumäßig bereut) - BC's Karazhan - ich dachte immer ICC konnte nix toppen aber das, einfach genial. Ich hab's solo bis zum Schachfeld geschafft, als ich nicht weiter kam kamen meine Gildenkollegen zur Hilfe und wir brachten die Ini zuende. Solche Raidinis wie Karazhan sollten wiederkehren - aber nicht recyclen ala Naxxramas. Aber das war ziemlich die spaßigste Zeit ever ^^

Bin aber mal gespannt wie sich Cataclysm tut - wenn man jetzt schon fürchtet das die tote alte Welt immernoch tot ist weil jeder fliegt, naja ... abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (17. August 2010)

Kamos schrieb:


> Aber da die meisten, die zu Classic angefangen haben längst wieder aufgehört haben



Quatsch. Bestenfalls eine aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptung, schlimmstenfalls eine bezahlte Lüge. Zudem ist das Gegenteil wahr: ein paar Monate *vor* einem Add-On kommen die alten Hasen wieder zurück, weil sie wissen, das man in diesen Monaten am besten und ruhigsten spielen kann, verschont von den Kiddies mit kurzer Aufmerksamkeitsspanne, niedrigem IQ und Pro-Gamer-Attitüde. DIE sind es nämlich die weg sind, die Veteranen nicht. Ich kann das beurteilen: ich leite seit 5 Jahren die größte und älteste Gilde meines Servers.


----------



## Ichwarso (17. August 2010)

ALso ich spiele auch wow solange wie es dieses game gibt mal mehr mal weniger aktiv...
Jedes Addon hat seine vor und Nachteile gehabt, Beispiel:
Classic: 40 Mann raid´s sehr viel aufwand diesen zusammen zu bekommen Fast jede Klasse hatte nur 1 skillung die raidtauglich war..
was ich jedoch besser fand war das familäre klima da hat noch jeder jedem geholfen und vorallem gab es dort meine Lieblings Inni Zg :-).
Bc: Einführung von Arena was etwas sehr feines war jede Klasse hat mehre spielbare skillungen gehabt die man im raid sowie im pvp gebrauchen konnte. Heros waren bis zum nerf bzw wo leute mit t5+ rumgelaufen sind sehr anspurchsvoll.
Fliegen halt leider meiner Meinung nach des open pvp zerstört... Ach das waren noch zeiten in Southshore und Tarens Mühle :-).
Wotlk: Man kann alles sehen und machen was man will ohne großen zeitaufwand. Wenn ich mich an Classic errinnere Raidzeiten von 5x18:30-23:00+ und heute 2x 20:00 bis 22:00 naja wesentlich entspannter da man auch wenn man weniger zeit hat raiden kann.

Cata: Ich habe nen Beta key und ich denke es wird ein Misch Aus Classic und Bc aufjedenfall haben sie sich wieder mühe gegeben und auch kleine details eingebaut die ich in Bc und wotlk vermisst habe.


Also als Fazit kann ich für mich nicht sagen welcher teil der beste war mir alle hatten vor und Nachteile und viele die immer idrekt sagen Classic haben entweder nur des Ende davon mitbekommen oder vergessen das es auch viele negative aspekte gab.

Also bis dann
mfg
Ichwarso


----------



## -PuRity- (17. August 2010)

Grundsätzlich kann ich jeder Erweiterung etwas abgewinnen, WotLK ist schniecke zum Anschauen. Das Phasing hat mir gut gefallen und generell die ersten paar Monate eben als man noch nicht alles gesehen hat.

BC hatte nen sehr guten Schwierigkeitsgrad (habe die Heros geliebt!) allerdings hat mich das Design ein Wechselbad der Gefühle durchleben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nagrand fand ich z.B. ziemlich cool aber sowas wie Nethersturm war mir irgendwie zu "futuristisch". Dafür ist Karazhan wohl eine der gelungensten Raidinstanzen überhaupt!

Dennoch hängen bei mir auch in Classic die besten Erinnerungen. Man hatte irgendwie mehr das Gefühl, für etwas richtig gearbeitet zu haben. Sei es nun(aus persönlichen Erinnerungen) z.B. die Hexermountquest, das damalige T0,5 Set, UBRS, die ersten Schritte in MC, das erste Epic (die wurden einem nicht wirklich hinterhergeschmissen -> bei mir wars die Attacke des Direktors aus Scholomance, ein seeehr seltener Drop... wenn sich jemand noch daran erinnern kann^^).


----------



## Pyrodimi (17. August 2010)

Classic..
Allein das AQ pre und Serverevent...traumhaft..epics waren noch Epics, der zusammenhalt und die Community hatten noch eine gewisse "geistige Grundreife"...
BC war so der Niedergang..Arena, Epics gegen Marken....wobei BC auch noch n schönes Addon war...
Wotlk ach vergesst es...ich hab mit WoW abgeschlossen


----------



## Shaila (17. August 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Figuren wie dich jedes mal total bemitleidenswert. Jahrelang gespielt, jahrelang im Forum vertreten und jahrelang Geld für dieses Habby/Leidenschaft ausgegeben und dann brüllen "Alles scheisse, alles schlecht, macht kein Spaß".
> 
> Entweder muss dein Leben total beschissen verlaufen, denn dann würdest du dich mit was anderem beschäftigt haben sobald du gemerkt hast das WoW kein Spaß macht, oder du bist ein Troll.



Und ich finde es bemerkenswert, wie man Aussagen vollkommen falsch interpretiert. Mit "Diese Zeit gibt es nicht" meinte ich sicher nicht, dass mir das Spiel keinen Spaß macht. Aber es wäre sinnlos das hier weiter aufzuführen für einen RL - Flamer.

P.S: Traurig, dass scheinbar nicht nur einer den Sinn der Aussage "Diese Zeit gibt es nicht" vollkommen falsch verstanden hat. Aber man liest eben was man will. Ich frage mich ob überhaupt jemand verstanden hat, was ich damit ausdrücken wollte, abseits der ganzen "Classic war Beste, neee stimmt doch garnicht BC FTW" Kommentare.


----------



## Fedaykin (17. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und ich finde es bemerkenswert, wie man Aussagen vollkommen falsch interpretiert. Mit "Diese Zeit gibt es nichT" meinte ich sicher nicht, dass mir das Spiel keinen Spaß macht. Aber es wäre sinnlos das hier weiter aufzuführen für einen RL - Flamer.



Wenn es dir hilft: ich habe deine Aussage verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter22 (17. August 2010)

Also mir macht es genau jetzt am meisten spass.
WoW hat so viele sache dazu bekommen auf die ich nicht mehr verzichten möchte z.B. der Dungeon finder.
BC hat zwar auch viel spass gemacht aber ich persönlich finde Wotlk besser.

Mfg Hunter


----------



## Bansai2006 (17. August 2010)

Feb 2005 - Okt 2005


----------



## Shaila (17. August 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn es dir hilft: ich habe deine Aussage verstanden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na immerhin, dann gibt es ja noch Hoffnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. August 2010)

Es gibt keine bestimmte Zeit mal macht es Spaß mal nicht.



> ich hab mit WoW abgeschlossen



Anscheinend ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Wotlk ach vergesst es...ich hab mit WoW abgeschlossen



scheinbar nicht...
Oder warum bist du noch in einem WoW Forum wenn du mit wow abgeschlossen hast?


----------



## Overskilled (17. August 2010)

Ohne mir alles jz durchgelesen zu haben ...
WoW war meiner meinung immer geil und wird dies auch bleiben .. obwohl blizzard manche sachen "blöd" gemacht hat !


----------



## Liwanu (17. August 2010)

Ein Umfrage dazu würde mich interessieren.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass mir die Classic Zeit am besten gefallen hat, weil 

1. Es mein erstes MMO war, deshalb gab es einfach sehr viel zu entdecken und es hat enorm viel spaß gemacht
2. Ich stolz auf mein Epic Mount war
3. Ich endlich mein T0,5 Set zusammen hatte
4. Düsterbruch Tribut Runs einfach total spaßig waren
5. Open PvP in Hillsbrad mit mehreren Raids für spaßige Abende gesorgt hatte
6. MC und BWL clear, auf die ich damals sehr stolz war und mir in Erinnerung geblieben sind

Zu Burning Crusade:

- Viele Unterhaltsame Quests (Arena Quest in Nagrand, Beutejagd - Durn der Nimmersatte)
- Geniale Raids nach Kara (mit Pre Quest!)
- Sunwell
- Tolles Open PvP
- Endlich mit dem Druiden als Vogel fliegen zu dürfen!
- Schicke T-Sets
- Knackige Hero Instanzen, bei denen auch wirklich jeder Spieler gefragt war

WotLK war für mich schon ok, habe es auch noch gespielt. Mir hatten die vielseitigen Quests sehr gefallen, die stimmungsvollen Gebiete waren toll anzusehen, auch den Schritt den Blizz gegangen ist um das Spiel, Casual freundlicher zu gestalten fand ich nicht schlecht (Später war es einfach zu übertrieben, Epics 4 all)

Die ersten beiden Flügel aus ICC waren das letzte was ich gesehen haben.


----------



## Pyrodimi (17. August 2010)

Gegenfrage..was machen WoW-Spieler im Lotro oder besonders..flamend im RoM-Forum hier auf Buffed? 
Wusste nicht das es verboten ist hier mal reinzugucken und zu schreiben wenn man kein WoW mehr spielt..
aber das ist der von mir angesprochene Punkt mit der "geistigen Grundreife"


----------



## Pilgrim24 (17. August 2010)

Für mich ganz einfach die beste zeit an wow war die wo man gespielt hat weil es spass gemacht hat wo man kein gearscoor oder wie das geschrieben wird gebraut hat geschweige dps heute ist es so machste keine 5k - 9k dps kommste nicht mit fertig super spiel muss ich sagen binn stolz auf die die das eingeführt haben vielen vieln dank =(

aber mal sehn ich hoffe mit dem neuen addon wird es etwas wie früher 
mir ist wow zur zeit einfach zu leicht und ich muss sachen erfüllen die ich einfach in einem spiel nicht will wie dps usw


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. August 2010)

Pilgrim24 schrieb:


> Für mich ganz einfach die beste zeit an wow war die wo man gespielt hat weil es spass gemacht hat wo man kein gearscoor oder wie das geschrieben wird gebraut hat geschweige dps heute ist es so machste keine 5k - 9k dps kommste nicht mit fertig super spiel muss ich sagen binn stolz auf die die das eingeführt haben vielen vieln dank =(



Also hat dir WoW nie Spaß gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. August 2010)

Als blaues Equip noch als verdammt gut galt und Epix noch was besonderes waren. Ich weiß noch, wie beim Baron (10er damals) das epische 2h Schwert gedroppt ist und ich es mit dem Pala gewonnen hab...war schon cool damals, genau wie die ganzen Flames ala "Pala macht eh keinen DMG" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war ja auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. August 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Gegenfrage..was machen WoW-Spieler im Lotro oder besonders..flamend im RoM-Forum hier auf Buffed?
> Ich kann die nicht vom Flamen abhalten, ich kann mich lediglich von anderen Foren die mich nicht interessieren fernhalten.
> Wusste nicht das es verboten ist hier mal reinzugucken und zu schreiben wenn man kein WoW mehr spielt..
> Ist nicht verboten, aber dann hast du mit WoW nochnicht vollkommen abgeschlossen. du beschäftigst dich damit->du hast nicht abgeschlossen. Logisch oder?
> ...


----------



## noiriaa (17. August 2010)

definitiv zu release-zeiten. wie das spiel noch vom zauber des entdeckens und exploitens beflügelt war, gemeinsames bwl-raiden noch gilden sache war, und man sich nicht mehr oder weniger 1 duzent des raid randoms suchen musste. und der handelschat auch nur für sollches genutzt wurde. 
..hach ja, miss den zauber, aber alles verändert sich leider irgendwann mal.


----------



## Falwas (17. August 2010)

Ich spiele seit einem Jahr und habe wirklich enorm viel Spaß. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese wünsch ich mir wirklich die Classic Zeiten miterlebt zu haben.


----------



## WoWFreak112 (17. August 2010)

Burning Crusade.
Kara war eine wunderbare Instanz. 
BGs waren spaßig.
Nur den Inhalten hat ein bisschen Story gefehlt.


----------



## Cartman666 (17. August 2010)

Die meisten antworten hier, daß die gute alte Zeit am schönsten war. Das liegt aber in der Natur der Sache, damals gab es viel zu entdecken und zu erforschen. Es mangelte an Spielkenntnis und es war noch nicht alles bis auf die Nachkommastelle ausgerechnet. Das hat natürlich auch Spaß gemacht, war aber teilweise auch harte Arbeit.

Wer jetzt von einem anderen MMO zu WoW kommt wird den Anfang hassen, diese ewige Rumreiserei, weil man dauernd die Region (oder gar den Kontinent) wechseln muss, die Classic Dungeons sind bei aller Liebe viel zu lang. Und vom Spielkomfort vor 5 Jahren will ich mal gar nicht reden.

Ich finde zum Questen WotLK am besten, das ist linear genug und die Questqualität steigert sich seit BC deutlich. Wenn ich mir die Quests in Classic Gebieten so anschaue, 95% sind reine Töte und Sammelquests. Auch die Gestaltung der Regionen gefällt mir in Nordend insgesamt am besten.


----------



## Failadin (17. August 2010)

Mir hat WoW am meisten Spaß gemacht als ich angefangen habe. Es gab immer neues zu entdecken, ich wusste nicht wo was ist. Jetzt ist es nur noch Alltag^^ mir machts trotzdem immer noch Spaß.


----------



## noiriaa (17. August 2010)

klar, über nordend lässt sich nicht streiten. für einsteiger sehr einfach gehalten und q-mässig super ausgearbeitet. aber wiegesagt der reiz etwas neues zu entdecken oder die freude auf eine neue raidini´s oder auch nur 5mannini s fehlt mir persönlich schon lange, aber da rede ich ja auch nur von meiner seite. 
alles im allen spiel ich immer noch udn freue mich dennoch riesig auf cata!


----------



## Pilgrim24 (17. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Also hat dir WoW nie Spaß gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch klar aber das war am anfang bis bc zeit klar macht mir wow spass
schon allein in meine Chars steckt viel zeit drinn die ich nie wieder bekommen werde 
aber ich wünsch mir schon etwas mehr von der anfangszeit wieder hoffe es kommt mit dem 
neuen addon zumindest das nicht alles so einfach ist wie zur zeit ..
ach ja und zur zeit ist mein acc nicht aktiv wie schon gesagt mir ist es einfach zu einfach 
aber jeder das seine =)


----------



## Haramann (17. August 2010)

Am Anfang natürlich und ich glaube das ging allen so. Als man neu war, die Welt zum ersten mal gesehen hat und immer etwas neues zu entdecken und probieren gefunden hat. Und man kann jetzt noch Spaß haben, in dem man genau das weitermacht :/


----------



## MewMewMewtu (17. August 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Am Anfang natürlich und ich glaube das ging allen so. Als man neu war, die Welt zum ersten mal gesehen hat und immer etwas neues zu entdecken und probieren gefunden hat. Und man kann jetzt noch Spaß haben, in dem man genau das weitermacht :/



/sign

Es hat am Anfang Höllischen Spaß gemacht (bin fast garnet mehr vom PC weggekommen)
Deswegen Freu ich mich so auf Cata. Das is Praktisch einen Neuanfang

/klugscheiß on
Die Frage ist wann hat wow am "Meisten" Spaß Gehabt.
Wer jetz sagt "Diese Zeit hab es nicht" liegt falsch. Es muss eine Zeit gegeben haben, bei der WoW am meisten spaß gemacht hat.
Auch im 2. Weltkrieg gab es eine Zeit, wo es für manche am Meisten Spaß gemacht hat (z.b. wo die Amis Essen verteilt haben oder so)
/klugscheiß off


----------



## diabolo1234504 (17. August 2010)

ofnadown schrieb:


> und noch ganz wichtig, wer erinnnert sich nicht zu classic zeiten an den guten alten brachland chat, was hab ich manchmal vor lachen unterm tisch gelegen, wenn sie sich gegenseitig runtergemacht hatten. das war noch zeiten .




Ja das war geil wenn sie bei ner Quest nicht weiter gekommen sind und ich Chat rumgeflennt haben, obwohl die Lösung der Quest schon im Namen erklärt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (17. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut aber das kenn ich mit allen meinen chars auch zu Wotlk zeiten.. Bäh du heilst zuwenig, zuwenig dmg.. tank? Net HC critimmun? Geh normale NH instanzen für 80.. leider ging da keiner rein (das war grad 1 monat nach release und schon waren einem alle iwi davongelevelt und equiptet.. das nervte tierisch) vorallem wenn gutes EQ iwie 1000g im AH kosten (z.b die epischen schmiedesachen da..)




Das liegt daran dass einem das Equip so schnell hinterher geworfen wird, und viele Leute spielen garnicht mehr aus Spaß habe ich das Gefühl, nurnoch aus Wettbewerb. Wie ich mit meinem Hexer grade 80 geworden bin und die anderen waren schon full Epic ich hatte noch ein paar rar Sachen bin aber trotzdem in nen Raid für Archavons invitet worden, ich kannte die Ini noch von meinem Hunter also hatte die Taktik im Blut, war damals auch ganz gut im Damage 2.5k ca, wir wipen weil 2 Healer in der Wolke oder Tornado da stehen bleiben und keine Sau aufs Add geht, und dann werde ich raus geworfen von nem Rogue (der als erster verreckt ist ) mit der Begründung ich mach zu wenig Dmg, er war ein Platz über mir im Recount was die Dps angeht aber ich hatte fast doppelt so viel Dmg -.-
Sowas ist halt typisch für Wotlk


----------



## diabolo1234504 (17. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Noch son dämlicher Mimimi Thtread von noch jemandem, der lernunwillig ist und in Classic nicht gespielt hat.
> 
> Kann zu.




Ich habe Classic gespielt ;D
Zwar nur bis lvl 58, aber das war damals mehr als genug Zeit


----------



## xerkxes (17. August 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Sicher das die meisten dann wieder aufgehört haben? Quelle? Blueposts? Newsmeldungen dazu?
> Oder einfach nur die Meinung eines frustrierten Emos?



2 Dinge sprechen dafür:

Sehr sehr viele Spieler kennen die alten Instanzen nicht, sogar im Kloster wird nach dem Weg gefragt (überzeugt euch selbst).
Die Abozahlen bleiben aber weitgehend stabil. Wären alle bei der Stange geblieben gäbs auch keine Geistserver sondern durch Neuzugänge eher ständig neue Realms.

Die alten Hasen wurden und werden halt mit der Zeit ersetzt - vielleicht gefällt ihnen WoW nicht mehr, vielleicht kommen sie aber auch aus dem Alter. Der Generationenwechsel ist jedenfalls unübersehbar.

Auf einen bluepost wartest diesbezüglich vergelblich. Abozahlen werden wenn überhaupt nur nach Addonverkäufen, also zu Spitzenzeiten bekanntgegeben bevor manche wieder ein Päuschen machen. Man will ja schließlich nicht, dass ein Aktionär vor Schreck vom Klo fällt sollten die Abozahlen wider erwarten nicht bei 13 Mio liegen.


----------



## Brokulus (17. August 2010)

TbC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diabolo1234504 (17. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> /sign. Habe ja sowieso den Verdacht, das solche Themen im Auftrag der Konkurrenz von Blizzard erstellt werden, was mir aber hirnrissig deucht: wer je WoW gespielt hat weiß wie gut es ist, das kann man nicht schlechtreden.




Glaub mir, ich bin nicht von der Konkurrenz von Blizz, ich bin bei den Illuminaten aber sags nich weiter ;D


----------



## diabolo1234504 (17. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Quatsch. Bestenfalls eine aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptung, schlimmstenfalls eine bezahlte Lüge. Zudem ist das Gegenteil wahr: ein paar Monate *vor* einem Add-On kommen die alten Hasen wieder zurück, weil sie wissen, das man in diesen Monaten am besten und ruhigsten spielen kann, verschont von den Kiddies mit kurzer Aufmerksamkeitsspanne, niedrigem IQ und Pro-Gamer-Attitüde. DIE sind es nämlich die weg sind, die Veteranen nicht. Ich kann das beurteilen: ich leite seit 5 Jahren die größte und älteste Gilde meines Servers.




Zu Classic Zeiten hat ich immer irgendwem den ich bewundert habe, und da gabs ne Menge, aber die waren dann irgendwann weg. Ich hol mir das Spiel wieder mit Cata, und ich bin eigentlich recht zuversichtlich dass das wieder mehr Spaß machen wird als Wotlk, es ist einfach zu viel des Guten bie Wotlk.


----------



## Deepender (17. August 2010)

classic!


----------



## Fremder123 (17. August 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> /klugscheiß on
> Auch im 2. Weltkrieg gab es eine Zeit, wo es für manche am Meisten Spaß gemacht hat (z.b. wo die Amis Essen verteilt haben oder so)
> /klugscheiß off


Sorry aber... hä? Schon ziemlicher Quatsch oder? Lass mal das >klug< vor dem anderen Wortteil weg und nur diesen stehen, dann passt das zu diesem Kommentar...


----------



## failrage (17. August 2010)

Zu der Zeit, als es noch keine Random-Gruppen gab und man mit Spielern unterwegs war, die man kannte.


----------



## Eyes (17. August 2010)

- BG´s , das Gezerge war einfach nur geil
- PvP Titel
- gleiche chancen in der arena (ohne op)

Denke cata wird nicht schlecht, da blizzard diesmal viel auf die Meinung der Spieler setzt und viele Fehler auch selber einsieht.
Lasse mich gerne überaschen....   :-)


----------



## Technocrat (17. August 2010)

hunter22 schrieb:


> Also mir macht es genau jetzt am meisten spass.
> WoW hat so viele sache dazu bekommen auf die ich nicht mehr verzichten möchte z.B. der Dungeon finder.
> BC hat zwar auch viel spass gemacht aber ich persönlich finde Wotlk besser.



/sign


----------



## Nuxxy (17. August 2010)

Classic, am meistens als das Ehre System eingeführt wurde


----------



## Held² (17. August 2010)

Für mich war die geilste Zeit BC 

Ich vermisse sehr Instanzen wie Karazhan oder auch erst sehr spät dazu gekommen ist die Insel boar da konnte man so geiles Pvp machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Daylis(wowunwort 2009?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) auf der Insel haben richtig Spaß gemacht... ganz im gegensatz zu den Daylis auf dem Argentum turnier :/


----------



## kthxbye (17. August 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> MewMewMewtu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > /klugscheiß on
> ...



Was er mit dem Beispiel sagen wollte:
In jeder Situation gibt es einen Hochpunkt, auch wenn die Situation im Allgemeinen sehr negativ ist.
Wenn ich 24h bis zum Hals in Schei** stecke, dann war die beste Zeit daran, als mir zwischen 12:30 Uhr und 12:45 Uhr die Schei** nur bis zu den Schultern stand.
Soll heißen:
Auch wenn die "Gab keinen solchen Moment." Flamer WoW insgesamt als "schlecht" in Erinnerung haben, gab es trotzdem einen Punkt, an dem es nicht ganz so kacke war, auch wenn es nur die Vorfreude beim installieren war...

BTT:
Auf einer Skala von 1-100, auf der bei mir Classic, als spaßigste Zeit, den Hochpunkt bei 100 darstellt, liegt BC bei 95 und WotLk bei 40. Ich hoffe nur, dass es Cata wieder Richtung 80+ schafft, sonst wars das mit WoW...

mfg


----------



## Sacrilege (17. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Quatsch. Bestenfalls eine aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptung, schlimmstenfalls eine bezahlte Lüge. Zudem ist das Gegenteil wahr: ein paar Monate *vor* einem Add-On kommen die alten Hasen wieder zurück, weil sie wissen, das man in diesen Monaten am besten und ruhigsten spielen kann, verschont von den Kiddies mit kurzer Aufmerksamkeitsspanne, niedrigem IQ und Pro-Gamer-Attitüde. DIE sind es nämlich die weg sind, die Veteranen nicht. Ich kann das beurteilen: ich leite seit 5 Jahren die größte und älteste Gilde meines Servers.



LOL, nur weil du eine alte Gilde leitest glaubst du das sei aussagekräftig? Ich spiele seit Classic in einer der besten Progress Gilden meines Servers und da kennt man auch die Konkurrenz sehr gut. Viele der "alten Hasen" haben mit PDK aufgehört, weil das einfach der größte Scheiß war den Blizz je ins Spiel eingebaut hat.

Eine weitere Welle von Account Stillegungen war dann im Februar als wir den LK im 25er gelegt hatten - Content war clear und der Hardmode Pseudo Content hat viele dann nicht mehr interessiert.

Ich selbst spiele nicht mehr wegen des Spiels ansich, das ist ausgelutscht, sondern weil ich da viele Leute kenne, auch RL Freunde. Wir labern im TS, raiden nebenbei und machen uns einfach unseren Spaß.

Einige der Classic Raider werden sicher mit Cata wieder reinschnuppern, aber es wird nie wieder so sein wie es mal. Um den Begriff mal wieder zu stapazieren, es ist einfach zu gimpig und casual geworden und damit können sich viele Classic/BC Spieler einfach nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Ciliu (17. August 2010)

Also ich spiele seit Vanilla, hab auch jeglichen bisherigen Content gesehen aber muss ehrlich sagen das ich The Burning Crusade am Besten fand. Im PvE fand ich das Verhältnis Aufwand/Erfolg perfekt. Vom Equip her war auch alles sehr schön. Das damals neueingeführte Daily System hat Spaß gemacht. Netherdrachen farmen...Netherrochen als Skettis und Ogri'la dazu gepatcht worden ist war auch toll. Karazhan werde ich eh ewig in Erinnerung behalten. Die Heroischen Instanzen haben alle samt Spaß gemacht und waren zum Teil anspruchsvoll.

Einfach toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morbidius (17. August 2010)

Hallo!

Für mich persönlich wars die Classiczeit ,war in ner geilen Gilde, 40er Raids waren der Oberhammer und dieses Flair wird nie wieder zurückkommen.

Ich weis garnet mehr wie lange es geadauert hat bis ich mein T1 Schurkenset zusammen hatte.

Das liegt heute noch auf der Bank zusammen mit der Drachenzahnklinge und dem Kernhundzahn sowie den ganzen Feuerresiklamotten.

Jaja schön wars damals

Heute kommt mir die Galle hoch wenn ich lese *GS 5,5 min* oder *Wave me Dala mitte* 	*Wave me*...... ich könnt schreien


mit Schurkischen Grüssen

Morbidius


----------



## Trudon (17. August 2010)

Spielerisch:Ende BC mit Sunwell

Community-mäßig:Vanilla


----------



## RazZerrR (17. August 2010)

Jedes Mal, wenn eine neue Erweiterung kommt.


----------

